# Pok?mon Turquoise - Dust and Ashes



## Chaos (Jan 29, 2013)

Pok?mon Turquoise - Dust and Ashes

_Toruko has always been the centre of life in the Pok?mon world. This is where the best of the best trainers come, those who can overcome difficulty with creativity instead of sheer power. An open culture, happy people and the richest variety of Pok?mon that can be found anywhere are just a few of the many charms the Toruko region has always been known for. But it seems like things are changing. Sightings of Tereant, the protector of all life in Toruko, have drastically decreased. At the same moment, Pok?mon seem to disappear and others are driven from their homes by a relentless organization that seems determined to offer everything anyone could ever need at such cheap prices that the people can not do else but buckle and praise.

But there is hope. A new generation of young Pok?mon trainers is arriving. Individuals from all over the world drawn to Toruko because of the high level competition in most any aspect of Pok?mon. Trainers who are willing to work for their Pok?mon, their own goals and the world in general. 

But what lurks beyond the mountains? What is the final test that awaits these new trainers, ready to take the sparkle from their eyes?  Somewhere, two small blue eyes focus their hateful vision on Toruko, the sound of laughter faint in the background._​


----------



## Vergil (Jan 29, 2013)

*Dante - Manager of the Red Devils!*

The alarm went off and his eyes snapped open. He’d been awake for a while, having only gotten 4 hours sleep – but he wasn’t tired. How could he be? Today him and his buddies were going to create history. 

“The Red Devils. How’d you like the sound of that?” He spoke to the pokeballs. Two pokemon, one from his mom and one from his dad for his birthday – he’d been keeping his nose clean and shown that he was responsible enough to not be a complete douche. Of course when he got a flying type he was totally going to use Gust to look up girls skirts – but his parents had already taken THAT into account. 

Dante donned his red T-shirt with a little devil holding a pitchfork stitched on to where the heart would be. He had custom ones for his pokemon too. He thought about when he would catch others to join his team that he would need to get them custom made for them. 

His room had pictures of pokemon all round it in various jumpers. Some of the greatest players ever ; the solid defensive abilities of Metagross, the speed demon that was Rapidash; the No-nonsense Serperior; The tricky Absol – so many superstars and behind them, the greatest manager to have ever graced the sport The Special One Alex Mourihno. This was Pokemon Extremeball!

Tactics, ideas, new pokemon all flew through Dante’s head as he showered and had breakfast. Mio looked at him with a resigned look on her face. “Don’t get into any trouble Dante. I really don’t want to have to talk to Officer Jenny again about your behaviour.”

“Nonsense! A man must go full throttle at life! Take risks! That’s how you and I met after all my dear!”

“Yes, You almost died trying to climb a cliff with one arm. You’re lucky to even be alive!” Mio said tapping her fingers on the table

“And I would never have had the opportunity to have my life saved by such an angel had I not.” Dangil said, did something under the table that caused his wife to jump and spill the tea on the table

“Dangil!! Stop that!” Mio shouted.

Dante was in his own little world, having heard the story and been grossed out by his folks too many times before. He stared at the pokeballs. “You guys are gonna be the best in the world.” His eyes sparkled. “Right, I’m off! Wish me luck guys!”

“Do you have everything? Make sure you have everything. If you need anything then…”

“Then nothing!” Dangil boomed, “Your life is your own now my son! If you get into trouble then thrust out your chest and follow to path of JUSTICE!”

“Your brother is doing well. He’s already got his second gym badge and no doubt your sister will soon want to follow, though she might go a different route.”

“Probably dress them up or something ridiculous…” Dante mumbled.

“Now you know Dante, a person’s dreams are never ridiculous! Even if it is to climb a cliff with one arm!” Dangil said hitting his chest and then slapping Dante’s back, “Go forth my child and become the best Extremeball manager in the WORLD!”

“Heh – no problem.” Dante stretched and hugged his parents before walking out the door and looking up at Sparkplug Tower. He always got a bad feeling from there; in fact just something about everything seemed wrong. He didn’t know what it was but his gut told him. “well no point thinking about things – haven’t done it before and don’t want to start now. Now let’s see, first tournament is in Willow Town huh? Route 4 and through the forest. Might get some good pokemon there. Let’s go!”


----------



## Kuno (Jan 29, 2013)

*Johanna...

Willow Town...*

“The answer is No, Johanna.  I'm not having this discussion again.”  The middle age gentlemen rattled his newspaper just as his daughter walked in the room.  Nathan had this discussion everyday for the last couple of weeks with her and he was going to make this a preemptive strike.

“But...Dad...”  Johanna sighed and placed the load she had been carrying on the table next to her father.  

“Bribery won't work...”  He mumbled though he sniffed deeply of the air.  Johanna knew his weaknesses, even if they numbered few.  It was his daughter first with food and drink coming in at a respectable second and third.

“Just hear me out Dad.”

Clearing his throat, Nathan began to speak then closed his mouth and nodded.  “Dish that up while you talk.”  he gestured toward the tray of goodies.

“I know you worry about me Daddy.  I'll be fine though.  I have Splash and Miss Chicky and you know yourself they wouldn't let anything happen to me.  Plus you have taught me all those survival techniques.”  Johanna's hands moved quickly, dishing up her father's favorite cake, ice cream, and tea.  “What was the point in all those lessons if I can't use them?”

“Mmmm....”  Nathan savored the taste of the chocolate cake and leaned back looking his daughter in the eye.  “Better even than your Mom made it...”  he sighed, the cake brought them full circle to the heart of the matter.  “Not just your cooking either.  I know you can survive better...”  He took a big bite of the cake and set the plate aside.  Chewing slowly he let his mind wander for a moment.  

It didn't take long for the familiar sting to hit his eyes and the delicious cake to feel like a bland lump of mush as it slid down his throat.  “No Johanna.  I won't lose you like I lost your Mother and that's final.”  he stood forgetting about the treats and stormed out of the house.

“Smooth Johanna.”  The girl rolled her eyes before spinning around and dropping into the chair that her Dad just vacated.  “What am I going to do?”  

“Torchic?”  The little fire pokemon came stumbling into the room questioningly.  

“You don't have any ideas either do you?”  The pokemon looked as downhearted as she felt.  “I guess there really isn't any other choice.  We are just going to have to leave.”  She began to play with the beads at the end of one of her long braids.  “Dad will be really busy soon so we will just sneak out.”

“Torchic!”  Miss Chicky's eyes widened.

“Oh we'll leave a note.  Don't worry.  I'm not out to give Dad a heart attack.”  She grinned at the bird jumped out of the chair swooping her friend up.  “Come on.  Let's get Splash so we can get some supplies before we leave.  Don't want to go unprepared do we?”  With a grin Johanna grabbed her other pokeball and rushed out the door.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 29, 2013)

*Dakota...
Outside Willow Town...*

“We’re almost there Wicky!” a strawberry blonde says excitedly, running out of the door of the room.  “We can finally get off this ship.  Stop getting seasick.” She looks around quickly, then bounds off when nobody was looking.  “Two weeks on this god forsaken ship, filled with the medically insane.  I’m not insane am I Wicky?” she looks at her litwick, who bobs up and down transparently, the flame flickering stronger for a moment.

“Wick?  Litwick lit.” The litwick lands on her hat, as she runs up the stairs to the deck of the ship.  

She looks out towards the sea, seeing a large land mass, “There it is Wicky, the Toruko region.”  She sat down on the railing, the wind blowing her cloak.  They sat there awaiting land for several hours before they got there.   “From here on out, it’s a new life Wicky.” Dakota sighs, as she steps off the pier.   “We’re adventurers now.  And we’re going…That way!” she points towards the north and they begin to walk in that direction.

“Come back here you little punk!” an older man shouts, chasing after a young scraggy that obviously stole from him.  The lizard pokemon sticks it’s tongue out and hides in a small cave behind many bushes.  “I guess it’s all a loss then.” The man growls angrily.

“Excuse me sir, but what happened?” Dakota asks, looking at where the scraggy left to.  “I might be able to help…” she says timidly.

“I would like that.  That little scraggy has been plaguing my business.  He used to be somebody’s partner, but they left him for a vulpix.  He stole a dread plate this time, but if you can find any other plates that he already took, return them to me.” He says, glaring.

“Okay sir.  I’ll see what I can do.” She states, and then heads over to the cave.  “Wicky can you give me some light?” she asks as the litwick travels infront of her.  Dakota crawls into the cave, looking around the dimly lit rocks.  The cave opened up to a large area, she finds the scraggy in the middle, in a circle of plates.  Each one dulled, scratched and broken.  Looking sadly at the ground, the scraggy fumbles with the half eaten berry in his hands, he has a spiked collar used for a belt

“Scraggy?” Dakota finally says, sitting on her knees.  The scaggy jumps to its feet, ready to fight the intruders off.  The young woman shakes her head, “Listen, I know you’re sad.  You don’t have anyone to count on.  But stealing isn’t the right way to get attention.” She says to the scraggy.

“Scraggy, scrag.  Gy, Scragg scraggy.” The scraggy says, his head down and picking up his berry again.

“I think…That you other trainer was a jerk.  And didn’t know how great the pokemom he had was.”  Dakota says, putting a hand towards litwick, “I’ve had Wicky around all my life, and I never once even CONSIDERED doing that.  So what do you say?  You want to give that stuff back and start a new life adventuring with us?” Dakota questions, her arms outstretched.  

“Litwick!  Wick, Litwick lit.” Wicky says floating over and tugging on the Scraggy’s arm.  The scraggy looking skeptical for just a moment.  Then the  litwick and scraggy charge Dakota, landing in a pile against her, all three of them laughing.

“Now then, why don’t we give these back to the man.” Dakota smiles, picking up the plates, the three of them head out of the cave.  The group return the plates to the man, getting a moon ball in return that was then used on the scraggy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 29, 2013)

*Willow Town*

*" No! "*she doesn?t beat around the bush and says that with a straightforward expression, she seems to be a little annoyed but on the other hand her eyes tell me that she is enjoying this. "C?mmon, ya know ya want to do it " this time it?s me who throws that comment right in her ear almost like a whisper what makes her blush. Yeah I know a dirty, spammed and old technique but it still works pretty well so you know.*"Fine but..."*great, here it comes the condition, going out with the great me is not enough?*" You?ll have to win the event that will take place here "* she said that and started to walk away not without showing me a pleased smile...Yes, I have her already in my pocket, though dunno why she would put a condition which is already a given.

"Well, time to start training Gator, Crun-"I stop my blabbering once i notice that he isn?t here anymore. If you wanna know who are those I?ll tell you, the Totodile running in circles as he tries to bite its own tail is Gator, I think it is cute and funny when he does that though I wonder if he will like it once he reaches his goal, those fangs tell me that it wouldn?t be enjoyable. As for Crunchy, he is a lazy and utterly glutonous...

" Kyaaaah!! Munchlax is eating all the pokemon food!! "And there he is, I quickly run to stop him though he doesn?t seem to be interested in stopping his mouth."LUKE!! It?s the third time this week, when will you learn to control this guy!?"she scolds me while pointing at Crunchy, as you can see most of people in town know me, be it for good or bad, everytime this glutton does something I?m the one who ends paying for his deeds; not like I care, him doing what he wants just shows me how healthy he is.

"Oh please, what about this? You and I go on a date and discuss about all of this..."an extended hand placed before me demanding payment for the products that my Munchlax did devour...This will leave me in bankrupt."Fine, send the bill home. Gator, Crunchy lets go this time for real "

"Totodile...Totototototo!!!"yes, he is following me while still purusing its tail, how can he even do that?"Munchlax, munch munch...Zzzz...Zzzz"and now this little...I let out a sigh, these two will never change apparently, not that I blame them though since the all mighty me was the one who hatched them from their eggs and have raised them since then.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2013)

*Aboard The S.S. Tidal...*

Reclining into his chair on the top deck of the S.S. Tidal, looking out at the horizon as the ship raced to it, Connor knew in his heart that the decision he made to leave Slateport behind was the right one. 

"It's exciting isn't it?", Connor said jubilantly as he put his hands behind his head and closed his eyes. "New sights, new sounds, new places....new people. A fresh start just as we always wanted, for all three of us." 

Connor's Absol, curled up at the foot of his chair, replied with a cry of approval. His Absol never was a fan of being confined to it's Pokeball so Connor let it out as often as possible. His Misdreavus on the other hand wasn't as picky but still let him know it's feelings by causing it's ball to shake ever so slightly.

"TRAINER!!!"

"TRAINER!!!!!!!"

That loud shriek echoed across the deck causing Connor to open his eyes in mild annoyance at the fact his relaxation was interrupted. He saw a thirteen year old boy in sandals, shorts, and a red shirt running towards him. Connor sighed but otherwise didn't move from his chair.

"Trainer!", the kid repeated now looming over him. "My name is Edward and I challenge *you* to a battle!"

"I'm not a trainer kid.", Connor replied curtly.

The kid seemed oblivious to his annoyance, but he had a perplexed look on his face nonetheless. "You're not? What are you then?"

"Not really sure." Connor said giving another terse response. "A roaming vagabond I guess, a wanderer."

"Oh. Well that's pretty cool I guess. Will you still battle me?"

"There are plenty of people on this ship that will battle you."

"Come on!", the kid shouted in an exasperated cry. "I know the look of a person that enjoys battles and you have it. You even have a pokemon out al-" Edward cut himself off as he got a full glimpse at Connor's Absol. "Oh that's not good, you shouldn't have brought that one on this ship."

Connor's voice turned sour instantly. "And why is that kid?"

"Dontcha know?", he stated as if the answer was obvious. "Those pokemon aren't any good, they bring bad luck and disaster wherever they go." 

The Absol cocked it's head at that and Connor rose from his chair, got down on one knee, and placed a hand on it's head. "That's just a misconception of ignorant people....", as Connor spoke a slightly devious smile appeared on his features. "But.... this Absol is quite the bad news for you i'm afraid. It's going to be beating you in battle today."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2013)

*Two Months Ago - Pallet Town, Kanto*

_The four of them stood outside the Professor's lab, each holding a red and white pokeball in each of their hands.

"So this is it?" One of them asked. He wore a red shirt with the words "So Fresh" printed on them in bold purple letters.

"This is it," another said. He wore dark shades covering his eyes, and a lit cigarette was clenched casually between his teeth.

"We'll draw straws now then, I guess," the third said. He wore normal glasses with a simple orange jacket. "Here." He extended his fist, in which was clenched four straws. "Come on, let's do this."

The fourth one, black hair matching black tie, drew first. Then they all drew, comparing the lengths to each other until an order was established. 

"I'm first, then," the black haired one said. "Easy. Johto. I'm gonna kick my brother's ass, even if he is a gym leader."

"Me next," said the one with glasses and a cigarette. "I'll take Sinnoh. Hear the weather's nice there, and the chicks are hot."

"I'm third," said the one with glasses and an orange jacket. "I want Hoenn." No more explanation was given, nor needed.

"So that leaves me, huh?" The one with the "So Fresh" shirt said. "Uh...I guess I'll take Toruko then?"

"So it's settled," the one with glasses said. "We leave today. Meet back here in a year to see who's the strongest."

"It's gonna be me," the black haired one said with a smirk. 

"In your dreams."_

Locke looked over the water of the Seafoam islands as he walked, breathing in the last bits of partially Kanto air before he stepped into fully Toruko territory. Nobody had said leaving home would be easy, but nobody had mentioned it would be quite so hard. 

"This is it, then," he said to himself.

One year to make himself the strongest trainer he could be. He patted the pokeballs at his belt - with his human friends scattered across the globe in search of glory, Caesar and Cleo would be his only companions into this strange new land.

He wouldn't say he was itching to get started but...it was pretty close.


----------



## kluang (Jan 29, 2013)

*Tobias
Outside Willow Town*

The Ranger is doing what he's usually doing, patrolling with his Petill and Charmander at his side. Tobias is not a big fan of pokeballs so his pokemon usually walks along side with him.

"Well all are good here. Don't you think so?" ask Tobias. 

"Char"

"Petill."

"You guys are the best" and he pats their heads. Then a man in black approaches him.

"A shiny Charmander. How bout you give me that pokemon?"

"How'bout you scram." and Tobias flashes his Ranger card.

"bah, rangers..." and the man back away.

"Let's go home guys." and the trio walk back to Willow Town.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Jan 30, 2013)

*on a boat to the toruko region*

takeshi leaned on the railing of the boat and watched as the sea rolled by, his Bidoof and charmander were playing around by him. when a man walked up, and upon seeing his bidoof, exclaimed "Why the heck do you have a weak pokemon like a bidoof?!"
takeshi turned to him and with a deadpan face said "Bi-- Bidoof." this creeped the other man out a little, but then takeshi's face brightened as he said, "because  he's one of my friends! like charmander (^^)" the man replied, "Heh! well, before it was disbanded. Team aqua allowed only the strongest pokemon!"

takeshi's eyes widened a little in amazement, "really!? Wow you mind if i see it?"

with a sneer, the man said, "only if you battle me!"

takeshi stopped and thought about it for a moment.  then replying "Okay! how would you like to battle? i personally prefer doubles but anything you like is fine, singles doubles triples or even quadruples! though i only have two pokemon. (^^)"

the man interrupted him, sounding a bit annoyed, "Singles! are fine.. okay kid?"

takeshi smiled as he nodded in agreement and then said, "Okay, Let's do this! Bidoof!"

bidoof jumped out in front ready to battle.

the man snickered, "Allow me to show your bidoof what a real pokemon looks like! GO! Zubat!"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2013)

*Dante – Route 104.*

Dante walked through the clearing, with his pokemon out beside him. They seemed to be happily walking beside each other kicking the Extremeball between them. Magby balanced it on his head, whilst Snivy darted around trying to get it. Everytime he got close, he got singed and leaped back. He patted out a flame on his arm and looked up

“Heh – he’s a fire type. Gotta think of something else, dude. You’re gonna come up against a bunch of pokemon you’ll be naturally weak to, so whatchya gonna do bud?” Dante said taking out a sandwich and sat down at a tree. Snivy looked at Magby with his nose held high, so high that he was looking up at the sky, despite the obvious mismatch Snivy still believed that it was better.

Magby’s body glowed with the fire that swirled around its body and lava dribbled down it’s nose.

“Things are heating up!” Dante remarked with a chuckle and bit into the sandwich. Snivy looked at him with a disdainful look “Hey, had to be said! I got a ton more! You gotta have fire in your belly! But don’t be a hot-head.” Snivy looked away and at the ball balanced on his Magby’s head.

“Hey don’t turn away when I’m punning at you!” Dante laughed. Snivy’s stare intensified and became a chilling look that sent a shiver down Magby’s spine, causing the ball to rock a little. Snivy then followed up with a tackle. Magby quickly regained his senses and a huge plume of purple smoke was belched out of his mouth and hit Snivy in the face. 

The grass pokemon coughed and but his momentum carried him into Magby. Snivy though was down coughing and spluttering, whilst Magby, though a little shaken up, was unharmed. Snivy shook off the effects of the Smog and sighed in a dejected manner. 

“Why the long face dude?” Dante asked, to which Snivy point at Magby who was still standing. “Missing the point bud; where’s the E-ball?”

Both pokemon looked around to see the ball on the ground. “If this was a game, that’d be an opportunity. Maybe a member of our team gets it and scores. Remember guys, that’s the difference between a pokemon battle and the E-ball league. It’s about the ball, not the win. Match ups aren’t as important as heart and you showed a lot of that Snivy when you charged into an opponent who is covered in fire. I’d give you an S ranking for that. You too Magby, coming up with that Smog at the last minute as well as keeping the ball on your head for that long was bad ass!” Dante said dusting down his red coat and standing up. It was his habit to give points based on style, though it was not a frivolous exercise; the E-ball league implemented a system where performance mattered as well as the number of goals scored. Dante was considered an idiot in almost every other walk of life, but when it came to E-ball he really knew his stuff.

“Right guys, you good to go? You wanna hop into the pokeball Snivy, been a bit of a rough day.”

Snivy stood up, dusted himself down and snottily turned his head away and up. 

“Haha, atta boy. Let’s go get us a new team mate!”


----------



## Crazy Penance (Feb 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ .:Trainer:._ 




Jack O'Donnell
Trainer
2 PkMN
2 Potions
5 Pokeballs
1 Antidote





*Spoiler*: _ .:PkMN:._ 





Moves
 - Peck
 - Scratch
 - Growl



Moves
 - Scratch
 - Growl
 - Tailwhip




Jack loved the Willow Forest.

He guessed it was probably because he had grown up in Willow Town, and had gone here all the time as a child.  It was teeming with life, with all kinds of Pokemon.  Most were bug and grass type, which was just fine for Jack.  For the first time, he was back as a Trainer.  He stepped into the forest, walking along the beaten path that lead straight to Route 104.  As he walked into the forest, a Buneary crossed his path, hopping in front of him.  "Sweet, a Buneary!  Alright, come on out, Static!"  He tossed a bright red pokeball, the capsulating object rolling through the air.  As it reached the height of its ascent, it opened, spilling out white light.  A young male Shinx appeared from the light, facing off against the Buneary.  The Buneary struck quickly with a Tailwhip.  "Counter it with your own Tailwhip, Static!"  The Shinx used tailwhip as well, their attacks countering each other.  "Now use scratch!"

Shinx spun around and dashed toward the Buneary before raking it with short, stubby claws.  The Buneary cried out in pain before using pound on Static, who was still recovering from attacking.  Satic took the attack head on and quickly recovered.  "Scratch, one more!"  Static raked the Buneary again, who cried out once more.  Jack reached into his pack.  "Now!  Go, Pokeball!"  He launched a pokeball through the air and it came into contact with the Buneary, opening up and dragging the bunny pokemon into it.  It shook for a while, but eventually Buneary settled down.  Jack picked up the newly acquired Pokemon.  "Gotcha, I caught a Buneary!  Come on out!"  He opened the ball and sent out the pokemon.  "I'm gonna name you Vanessa.  Do you like that name?"  The buneary looked up at him with wide eyes and nodded.  "Alright, my new Pokemon, Vanessa the Buneary."  He reached into his bag and retrieved one of his two potions and gave Buneary a spray.  "Better?"  The bunny pokemon nodded and smiled, hopping up on his shoulder and nuzzling his face.  "Affectionate gal, aren't ya?"

He sent out his other pokemon, his Rufflet Amy and Static, and the three Pokemon chatted in their language.  "Everyone get along now, we're gonna be partners for a long time!"  Static walked next to him and Amy followed behind, flying slowly.  Vanessa was still seated on his shoulder.  They walked together, chatting and chuckling together as they exited the forest into Route 104.  There he saw another trainer, complete with a Snivy and a Magby.  He waved the trainer down.  "Hey!  Are those your Pokemon?  You up for a battle?"  At those words Amy and Static stood in front of him, eyeing the other Pokemon.  They loved battling and were pretty rowdy.  Vanessa looked at the two of them and followd suit, hopping in front of Jack.


*Spoiler*: _ New Pokemon!_ 




 - Pound
 - Defense Curl





*Spoiler*: _ Stat Updates_ 




Static: Battling Word Count: 138
Level Up!  Level 7 Reached!
Moves Learned - Leer


----------



## Grumpy Stumpy (Feb 1, 2013)

_*Skye Jepson - Explorer Extraordinaire!*_
*Currently In:* Dewford Town

The view of the start of a sunrise over the shores of Dewford Town were exciting to watch. It was like watching the sea come to life before your very eyes. The brilliant rays of the sun just peeking over the horizon cast a dark orange light over the waters of the Hoenn region. But this isn't where the adventures yet to come are to begin - they are in a place much farther out than this. That is where Skye Jepson planned to go.

He awoke at the crack of dawn, his Poketch blaring loudly on the nightstand. Audible groans could be heard as Skye fought back against his sleepiness to turn off the alarm. Reaching over and pushing the Snooze button, Skye closed his eyes for another brief moment before he was jumped on by his two kids - Plusle and Minun. The cheers of the two brothers as they bounced on his mattress finally stirred the sleeping beast; Skye arose with a loud groan.

"There is no peace when you two are up and ready to go... is there?" Skye asked aloud, although he already knew the answer. The two electric mouse Pokemon chattered in their usual Pokemon babble. Sometimes Skye thought he could actually understand what they were saying. Then Skye remembered the purpose of him waking up this early in the first place: he had a boat to catch! Scrambling out of bed, with Plusle and Minun flying through the air along with the bed sheets, Skye bolted for the shower and took a quick rinse. Afterwards he rummaged through his wardrobe and quickly put on his favorite traveling attire, along with whatever he could fit into his backpack.

As an explorer, he had to pack the necessities, but he had to pack light as well, so he couldn't afford to bring extra sets of clothes. It would only weigh him down. Once that was all sorted out, Skye lowered his arms to where Plusle and Minun would crawl up them, each sitting on a separate shoulder, holding on for dear life as Skye quickly ran out of the lodging he had rented for the night. He almost forgot to drop off the key in his haste.

"Ships leaving in fifteen minutes! All aboard for the Toruko region - Willow Town!" came the chant of a ship officer, which he repeated in order to rally all the passengers. Skye slowed his run to a jog as he approached the docks; he didn't want a repeat of the last time he bolted onto the docks. He still owed that lady an apology.

"Ah, Skye. Off on another expedition, I see?" asked the shipwright.

"Wouldn't miss it for the world." came Skye's reply, although in reality, that sentence was completely ironic. Exploring the world was Skye's ambition in life. Who knew what was out there, waiting to be found?

"Well, hand over your ticket, then," The shipwright held out his hand, while Skye searched himself for the ticket. "Uh oh." Skye muttered, patting himself down. "No no no." Skye began to get frantic. That was when he was nudged in the cheek by his Minun - with the ship ticket in its mouth.

"What would I do without you guys?" Skye chuckled, rubbing Minun's head in affection, before taking the ticket from its mouth and handing it to the shipwright. "Well, that's all in order... hop aboard!" The shipwright exclaimed, to which Skye happily obliged. Scaling the ramp onto the ship, Skye quickly walked over to the edge of the ship facing the ocean. He placed his hands on the railing, gazing out at the sea along with his companions.

"Willow Town... here I come."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 1, 2013)

*A Battle on Route 104!!*



Dante carried on walking down route 104 when he met the trainer.

“A battle?” Dante looked round at his pokemon. Snivy was a little scratched up but he was a tough little trooper. “I dunno, up to you guys.”

Magby gave his usual shrug of the shoulders in relative indifference, whilst Snivy acted as if he had already won the battle. 

“Well, might be a good chance to try out some E-ball tactics.” He had planned on catching a pokemon but from what he could gather, the town wasn’t too far from where he was – he could always heal up and come back.

“OK so a two on two battle – I’m not really all that cut out for one on one, I much prefer a foursome, or a sixsome – hell the more the merrier, you know? You know what I’m talking about? Yeah?”

Dante paused with barely enough time for the trainer to respond,

“Sex! I’m talking about sex!”

“Anyways, let’s get to it! My name’s Dante and welcome aboard the direct fight to asskick town. Please keep your chairs in the upright position and your ass raised up high so that I may kick it!” Dante grinned, though it was utter bravado; he knew that as they were now they weren’t all that compatible. Snivy could only do physical attacks whereas Magby could only do special attacks; add to that, that Snivy was weak to most of Magby’s attacks and there was a real lack of harmony here. It went against all E-ball tactics to have such a team but Dante was if nothing else, unconventional.


“Snivy get behind Magby and use Leer as much as you can. Magby, keep them away from Snivy using your Smog and Ember!”


----------



## Crazy Penance (Feb 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ .:Trainer:._ 




Jack O'Donnell
Trainer
2 PkMN
2 Potions
5 Pokeballs
1 Antidote





*Spoiler*: _ .:PkMN:._ 





Moves
 - Peck
 - Scratch
 - Growl



Moves
 - Scratch
 - Growl
 - Tailwhip
 - Leer



Moves
 - Pound
 - Defense Curl




Jack was taken aback by the Trainer's mannerisms, and when he started talkin about sex he was really perturbed.  At any rate, the Trainer accepted his challenge, and immediately began instructing his Pokemon, a Magby and a Snivy.  One didn't to be a Pokemon wiz to see that they were fire and grass type.  "Shinx, sit this one out, buddy!"  He wanted his Pokemon to grow at an equal level.  "Vanessa use defense curl!  Amy, follow behind her and use Peck on Magby when you get in range!  Avoid looking at Snivy!"  The Buneary rolled up into a ball, its defense heightening.  The Rufflet began pushing the balled up Pokemon forward, using it as a shield against the flames and the smog, hiding its face behind the Buneary as it moved forward.  "Now switch!  Vanessa, use Pound on Magby!  Amy, use Peck on Snivy!"  After taking the battering of fire and smog from Magby, Vanessa had some scratches and singes on her back, but she was hanging in there.  If they fainted, he was near a town to get them to a Pokemon center.  Plus he could defend himself from wild Pokemon with Shinx.


*Spoiler*: _ New Pokemon!_ 



- none -





*Spoiler*: _ Stat Updates_ 



Current Word Count
124 words for Amy and Vanessa


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2013)

*A Battle On The S.S. Tidal*

"Ekans come out!", the young trainer roared as he threw his pokeball. The snake sprang out with a cry as it was released from the capsule and plopped onto the ship's deck. 

"Let him make the first move." Connor remarked quietly to his Absol. "We will read and react from there." It nodded it's understanding and assumed a cautious stance.

"Use leer Ekans!", Edward shouted. The snakes eyes began to glow with a red malevolence that transfixed Connor's Absol in it's gaze.

If his opponent first move was to soften up his Pokemon, Connor reasoned, then he wasn't confident in his Pokemon to win in a straight up fight. Unfortunately for him, that was what he would be getting today. "Close you eyes and break to the east.", he commanded. "Get in close and attack with scratch!" 

Breaking the gaze between the two, Absol obeyed it's trainers orders. Circling around until finding an opening, Absol closed the distance between the two and raked it's adversary with sharp claws, the resulting force of the hit sending it flying several feet. 

"We won't go down so easily.... use poison fang!" Ekans contorted its body into a coil and lunged, fangs bared, at the legs of it's target. 

"Dodge and scratch it again.", Connor called out a little bit louder than he intended to, the adrenaline and the thrill of battle were getting to him more than he would admit. 

Ekan's venomous fangs failed to land a finishing blow, merely grazing instead of digging in deep. Absol's attack on the other hand, landed with a greater degree of accuracy, as they knocked the snake aside once more. This time it was a bit slower coiling back into it's stance than it was only moments ago. 

"It's a fast one i'll give you that!", Edward called out. "But let's see how you react when we take that away, use wrap Ekans!"

Before Absol could back away, the snake was on it, coiling it's body around it's midsection as it began to squeeze the life out of it. try as it might, nothing Absol did could shake it from Ekan's grip, it's actions only resulted in it holding on tighter and tighter.

"Face it, you're trapped mister!", the kid yelled out obviously pleased with himself. "Give up, admit I won."

Connor couldn't help but smile as he gave a slight chuckle. "Yeah, you would think i'm trapped eh? Well we will see about that... Absol, you know what to do, activate Baton Pass." Connor's Pokemon disappeared back into it's pokeball in a burst of energy, and he couldn't help but joy the horrified look on Edward's face as he prepared to release his next Pokemon. 

"We need to get you in on the fun as well don't we?", he whispered to the pokeball in his hand before throwing it onto the deck of the ship. "Let's finish him off Misdreavus." 

The little ghost popped out to the tune of one of it's powerful shrieks as it took off soaring above the deck of the ship. 

"No playing around Misdreavus, end this with psywave.", his Pokemon began to glow light blue around the edges of it's spectral form as it released waves of psychic energy crashing into Ekans, knocking it back and knocking it out in one swift move.

"Return.", Edward grumbled as the KO'ed Pokemon was pulled back into it's shelter. "I got one more Pokemon to show you, it's time to shine Pichu." 

"I did say I would be beating you with my Absol today, and that's what I will be doing, return Misdreavus." He grabbed onto Absol's pokeball and returned him to the field of battle. "Let's end this quickly."

Absol dodged the yellow rodent's small bolts of electricity for the most part, getting blindsided by a few shocks, but whatever damage it took it repaid double. It only took a few scratch to knock out it's small adversary and win the match for it's trainer. 

Edward's face grew sullen when he realized he had lost, he thanked Connor for the match and went on his way, but before he left Connor was kind enough to inform the kid to stay indoors that night, as they were sailing into a large storm. When asked how he knew this, Connor merely pointed to his Absol and smiled.

Alone again to stare out at the horizon, he released his Midsdreavus from it's ball to address the two of them at once. 

"I'm proud of you two.", he began by saying. Absol said nothing while Misdreavus gave a happy shriek. " I would say those other trainers should consider themselves lucky that we have better things to do than battle, because otherwise they would never stand a chance." Connor began to walk and motioned for the two of them to follow. "Let's get inside before the storm hits."

As clouds began to gather, the trio went inside to seek refuge in their cabin...


----------



## Chronos (Feb 3, 2013)

*[Kain Magnus
Slagville Town Outsirkts]*

~*~

Pokemon are wonderful creatures indeed. Probably the perfect example of things that depend on others. Their power seems to really flourish once a trainer has claimed it  for himself, with the power of both friendship and love, a Pokemon could truly unleash it's hidden potential. Humans, as a whole, are much the same. Though I do not trust such a theory, I only wish to witness it with my very own eyes. With these Pokemon I have taken from the very parents that raised me, it is my time to begin my adventure through the world. Through this island for the sole purpose of only capturing, training, and meeting new Pokemon of all kinds.

I want to see the trainer's resolve, and prove this theory. Yes, it matters not if I win or lose, as long as I understand the nature between man and animal, humans and Pokemons, I'll be satisfied. There's truly no other sensation that feels quite as satisfying as achieving something one was most curious about. Truly splendid indeed. And as I go on, only the night is my guide. Hands placed within the warmth of my pockets, evading the chilling air with this rather comfy jacket I wore. I set out to achieve my only goal, no, my ambition.

Which is... to satisfy my brewing curiosity. 

Is the relationship between man and pokemon, really as powerful as it seems to be?

~*~​
The sky was as dark as the abyss, the roads were empty, or so it seemed. The hour wasn't precise, there was truly no way to tell the time, but it was definitely pass 2:00 AM in the morning. There walked a youth who's age seemed around seventeen years old. His eyes seemed focused only on the road ahead, his pacing was slow, yet calmed and collected. Each step reflected an empowering aura, as if standing before a king, or more so a prince. Someone who seemed confident of the ground he stood, someone with not only noted grace, but charming elegance and etiquette. Though this was just his outer feel to his appearance, within he was probably the exact opposite. He lacked grace, he was forward and to the point. He avoided conflict and wouldn't hesitate to do what must be done to ensure his safety. 

To him life was a game, and he knew how to play it. 

Man, and pokemon a like. To his right hovered a ghostly figure known as Misdreavus, to his left walked a crimson fox with a curled tail. It was known as Vulpix. Pokemon that he, frankly speaking, stole from his parents. Without the simplest consent, just a card that was as vague as all could be. But to this crimson haired lad, it was nothing. It would be too troublesome to wonder around the forest endlessly searching for pokemon that would suit him. On the other hand, there were these sitting at home with no particular use. 

Yes, to this boy pokemon were more tools than actual friends. Yes, pokemon and their strength were all he was interested. So these pokemons would ultimately help him to uncover the truth.

"Very well... it should be about time."

The sirens of the police car were gaining on him. With noted blithe he stood still and awaited for the motorcycle to pass him, the speed it came was incredible, goes to show how these kids parents thought about him.

"Officer, so good to see you again."

_"Can it, Kain. You know why I'm here."_

"Is it to indulge yourself in idle chit-chat? Well as much as I would love to do so, I'm afraid I can't. You see, I'm quite in the hurry so if you don't mind I'd like to continue towards the next town, please."

_"Your parents submitted a report about an hour ago. I can't believe you would steal from your own mother and father. I always thought you were nuts, but this is too far."_

"Oh, really now? Well... I suppose living under the influence of shut in is a rather terrifying thought. Or maybe my parents never really trusted me? Oh they were right to do so. I did steal their pokemon."

_"So you admit it?"_

"What's the point in telling you a lie at this point? Would you really have believed me if I would have told you that I didn't steal it?" 

_"Actually... no."_

"See. How very predictable. In fact, let make a wager, now."

_"No. Either come with me quietly or by force, your call."_

"Oooo, an honest man of the law? Typical. Right, right. Let's take it the hard way then." 

_"...Your call."_

"Quite. Oh and please, after I've wiped the floor with you. Do tell mother and father that I'll remember this."


----------



## Serp (Feb 4, 2013)

Port outside Willow Town Route 119

Valentino has come into this new region in the underbelly of a passing trade boat, it was no SS Anne, but it would suit his needs. He had travelled from Johto to this new unknown place, it was where he was told he could find answers. The person who told him as such wasn't so helpful all he knew was they had nursed him back to health in a small shack outside mount silver. 

Mama as he had come to name her never spoke much, but she had given him the piece of paper with his name on it, _Valentino Prince _, she had given him his pokemon saying he needed balance one of the spirits and one of the earth. She mentioned before he could go to places known, before he could visit the rest of Johto he had to go futher and grow in a land unknown to him. 

So here he was, in some unknown place without a solid idea of what to do. He slipped out the back doors of the ship as easily has he had slid in, Mama had taught him how to be a limber as an Ekans and as speedy as a ninjask yet with sight as keen as a sabayle. 

They would have to eat soon, Valentino had not had a hearty meal in days and fatigue was beginning to run strong. As he began to step, his head felt light and with a swift step fell backwards, his wallet was empty of credits and as he had feared this journey had taken too much out of him, his eyes darkened and he fell. He fell forward into darkness and forward into the floor.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 4, 2013)

*Takeshi taisuka*

"You can go ahead and make the first move if you like." said takeshi grinning widely in excitement for the battle.

"Pffffft, i wouldnt step so low as to take away your only hope of victory!" said the man with an arrogant glare, which takeshi took as confidence.


"alright. If you say so... Bidoof! use tackle!" as takeshi said this, his bidoof set about it like a zubat out of hell.

the man shouted "Zubat! dodge the attack and respond with a scratch!"

the zubat flew up as bidoof tackle went through and then flew down as fast as it could to give a scratch attack.

"bidoof growl!" shouted takeshi as the zubat swooped down, the bidoof let out a growl, causing the zubat to shrink back a bit as it attacked, lessenign the damage. the attack hit and bidoof slid back a few feet still staying footed.

"HaHaHaHAHAHA!" shouted the man, "See that hit? thats how a real pokemon trainer hits!"
 "wow! nice hit (^^)" said takeshi as the man continued to gloat to himself, "let me try. Bidoof! use tackle! and give it everything youve got!" said takeshi. the bidoof reared back and then lunged forward like a slightly ravenous chipmunk, hitting the zubat square in the back causing it to faint.

"WHAAAT?!!!" shouted the man. "how was i beaten by a punk kid liek you!?!?! you must have cheated!..... you know what..... RGGGGHHHHH" with that the man stormed away. 

"it was a good battle!" takeshi shouted after him, after this he continued on his journey (basically hes at the town now)


----------



## Frostey (Feb 4, 2013)

It was early Thursday morning, about 9 AM, Nick looked at the ceiling while sitting in bed, only thinking about what could be in store for him. "Today is the day I finally leave on my journey" he thought to himself. With clammy hands, and shaking knees he got out of bed. Nick's love for exploration was practically forgotten as he thought of leaving his home, and knowing full heartily that he couldn't return with his pride intact. 

As he walked downstairs, out of the corner of his eye Nick saw his mother, in tears. Nick comes from a family from profoundly talented Pokemon trainers, his mother being one of the best in his direct family. While Nick was actually quite old, the ripe age of 18, he had never really had much of a like knack for doing things himself, he preferred companionship. Perhaps that's the thing he was most nervous of all, the fear or having to go on alone without his siblings guidance. As he packed his bag and gathered all his materials, he began to forget about his fears, and slowly began to smile. " I'm not alone, I'll have my Pokemon, and the lasting support of everyone." He moved toward the door, and began to open it, when he felt a hand on his shoulder. In all the excitement of the morning, he nearly forgot about his mother. She was obviously sad about Nick leaving, but couldn't be more proud at the same time. She handed Nick his phone " You almost forgot this " she said, " remember, you can come home whenever you like, and no matter what happens i'll be here." For a moment, Nick's eyes became heavy, but he knew he had to be strong for his mother, he didn't want to worry her any more than he already was. " Thank's Mom, you don't need to worry, I'll be fine." He said with a smile.

It was about 12 o'clock as Nick came to the clearing between his home and his first route. The sun was high in the sky, and his trusted Squirtle and Ralts were riding on his shoulders. All of his feelings of uneasiness were gone, and the only thing Nick felt  while looking toward the horizon, was an overwhelming sense of freedom.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2013)

*Route 104*

Snivy flew back after taking the flying type move and was as battered as Buneary was. Dante hoped that the pound would trigger magby’s flame like body and burn the pokemon, unfortunately not. Snivy grimaced and held it’s nose high again in defiance. Magby shook off the heavy hit and smoke shot out of its nostrils. Buneary had offset Snivy’s Leer attempts with her defence curl.

“Hah, well played, but it looks like Snivy gonna try something.” Dante said looking at the pokemon’s back that shivered. “Getting pumped up aren’t you buddy. Ok show me what you got. Both of you focus on the bird!”

Snivy yelled out and vines shot out of its back attempting to strike out at Rufflet, whilst magby’s eyes lit up with fire before a shot of fire came hurtling towards the bird.

“Whoo hoo looks like like Snivy's gonna Vine-whip your ass!” Dante said and clicked his fingers and struck a pose, before smiling at his pokemon. “You guys sure have grown.”

_A few months back_

“Happy birthday my SON!” Dangil the muscleman father of Dante yelled as he thrust out the pokeball to him

“No way! No freaking way!” Dante’s mouth dropped as he carefully took the luxury ball that Snivy was in.

“I want one too, how come I don’t get one!” Kagami yelled and stomped her foot down.

“If you’re good we might get one for your next birthday, but not if you act like a 5 year old!” Mio said, quietening her daughter with a stern look. “Here, this one is from Kagami and me.”

“I picked him out!” Kagami grinned as Mio gave Dante another pokeball.

“Ho-holy! This is amazing! So freaking cool!” Dante immediately threw the pokeballs and released them. Snivy and Magby both looked at him, then at each other and then growled. Seems they didn’t like each other.

“Oh boy, this is gonna be tricky.” Dante rubbed his head and sat down next to the pokemon. “Hey, you guys ever heard of Pokemon Extremeball?”

_Present
_
Magby and Snivy were fighting side by side. “You guys have come a long way.”


----------



## Crazy Penance (Feb 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ .:Trainer:._ 




Jack O'Donnell
Trainer
3 PkMN
1 Potions
4 Pokeballs
1 Antidote





*Spoiler*: _ .:PkMN:._ 





Moves
 - Peck
 - Scratch
 - Growl



Moves
 - Tackle
 - Howl
 - Quick Attack



Moves
 - Pound
 - Defense Curl




Jack grit his teeth at the double attack used on Amy.  The Rufflet wouldn't be able to avoid the attack comletely.  "Amy, use Peck on the Vine Whip and take hold of it!  Vanessa, while Snivy is distracted use your Pound on it!"  Amy managed to grab one of the vines but was struck in the back with the other vine.  However, it did manage to yank the first vine.  The ember hit both Amy and Snivy's vine.  At the same time, Vanessa, shaky on her feet after taking the fire-type Pokemon's attacks head-on, rose one of her hands and swung down toward the Snivy's head.  Amy flew backward after the ember hit her, having trouble standing up.  "Amy, can you keep going, girl?"  The Rufflet nodded and forced herself onto her feet.  "Awesome!  Good job, girl!  Now, Peck from above!"  Amy took flight with her small wings.  She couldn't fully fly yet, but she did manage to gain some height on a good jump.  She tucked in her wings and plummeted down, using her momentum to drive herself toward the Magby.


*Spoiler*: _ New Pokemon!_ 



- none -


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2013)

*In the Eye of the Storm: Part 1*

This storm was easily the largest one Connor had ever found himself in. Even laying down in his cabin he could feel the powerful swells rocking the cruise ship back and forth. It was enough to make most people sea sick, he knew that he wouldn't be able to lay down and sleep. He needed to find something to occupy his time, maybe go down to the ballroom?

"Come out you two.", Connor spoke softly as he tossed his pokeballs against the wall opposite of him. Absol and Misdreavus appeared in a flash of light and sat eyeing their trainer, waiting for his instructions. 

"Misdreavus", Connor addressed first. "You are probably hungry aren't you after all the battling we've done today?" Misdreavus gave an acknowledging shriek in reply. She certainly had worked hard today, first in the battle against that Edward kid, and then against that old man that had challenged him on his way back to the cabin. "Well then.", he remarked with a devilish smirk on his face. "This storm is pretty intense, i'm sure their are more than a few scared passengers aboard this cruiser, just don't scare them any more than they already are. When you are done come find us, me and Absol are going to go wander around a bit." His Misdreavus returned his smirk, and with a small shriek phased through the wall and disappeared into the heart of the Tidal.

Few people were to be seen in the empty halls of the S.S. Tidal, most were either in their rooms or one of the entertainment halls. One person in particular did catch his eye though. From the opposite end of the corridor he could see it was a woman, around the same age as himself, fiddling with one of the hatches that lead to the outside decks. She opened it, put on one of the rain coats hanging on a rack nearby, and stepped out into the monsoon.

Connor turned to his Absol, a look of sheer disbelief on his face. "That girl is crazy, isn't she?"

Absol nodded it's head just slightly, it wasn't going to argue with the truth.

He ran his hand through his hair, thinking of what to do. "Well, we probably should.... help, right? She'll probably get hurt if we don't." Mind made up, Connor and his Absol walked over to the same hatch. He put on one of the rain coats, raised his scarf over his mouth to cover it, and stepped onto the rain swept decks...


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2013)

*Route 104*



Two super effective attacks and not recovered from the training session with Magby; Snivy tried to get up but failed. The tired flying pokemon tried to use peck again and got a glancing blow on Magby. The fire pokemon, spun around and landed on his back, slowly getting back up. Dante smiled, “good job – your flame body came through!” The rufflet had contracted a burn. Snivy was out for the count

“Good job buddy, let’s get you back.” The red laser shot out at snivy who went back in the pokeball, 

Magby looked angry at the loss of Snivy and was pumped. “Get that Buneary out of the way. Ember until it goes down.” A hail of fireballs came shooting out Magby’s mouth towards the pokemon.


*Snivy and Magby a few months prior*

“See this? This is an official E-ball.” Dante held up the grey coloured ball. “It’s made of a strange material manufactured by pokemon that randomly changes element. In a game it changes after a goal is scored or after half time. Cool huh?”

Snivy approached the ball curiously and picked it up. It was grey at that moment.

“That means it’s normal type at the moment. It reminds me of the world cup last year when Hariyama punched it with Close combat after belly drum. The ball went whoosh!” Dante thrust his hand out quickly, “the ball went crazy fast, knocked 2 of the opposing pokemon out the way, including the goalkeeper. It was awesome!”

Magby didn’t seem all that interested.

“You know, Magby, you could probably do something like that. You know how awesome that would make you?” Magby looked around and saw Snivy keeping the ball up with his tail and feet, before spinning around and taunting the Magby. Fire came out of his nostrils and tried to grab the ball, but snivy was too quick and the two of them were chasing each other around the garden. 

“Heh, so a friendly rivalry is it? I can relate to that.” Dante said looking out to the distance and thinking about his brother Vergil.


----------



## Crazy Penance (Feb 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ .:Trainer:._ 




Jack O'Donnell
Trainer
3 PkMN
1 Potions
4 Pokeballs
1 Antidote





*Spoiler*: _ .:PkMN:._ 





Moves
 - Peck
 - Scratch
 - Growl



Moves
 - Tackle
 - Howl
 - Quick Attack



Moves
 - Pound
 - Defense Curl




"Vanessa!"  The Buneary had no room to dodge the incoming volley of fireballs, and all it could do was stare down its defeat.  Amy fluttered over to her and covered her with its wings as Vanessa tried in vain to use Defense Curl.  The flames fell onto the Pokemon, knocking them both out cold.  Jack smiled and recalled them to their pokeballs.  "Good job, you two.  I couldn't have asked for better pokemon."  A small growl drew his attention and he looked up to see Static standing in front of him growling at the Magby.  "Static, that's enough.  They won fair and square.  We just gotta focus on getting these two to a Pokemon Center."  The Shinx looked back at Jack and walked away from the Magby.  Jack smiled at Dante and gave him a thumbs up.  "That was a great battle.  Sorry 'bout Static, he's kind of a hothead."  He knealed down and gave the shinx a scratch behind its ear.  "Hey, I almost forgot, there' this Pokemon Trainer Tournament thing back in Willow Town.  Wanna go get our Pokemon patched up and entered into the tourament?"


*Spoiler*: _ New Pokemon!_ 



- none -


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2013)

*Locke Conners
Route 112
Present Day*​
Locke stared at the map for a moment, concentration etched in ever line of his face. He brought the map a bit closer, eyes flicking back and forth, and finally settled back against the tree he was currently resting against.

Caesar and Cleo, returning from where they had been hunting for bug pokemon to bother, squeezed in on either side of their trainer to get a better view of the map.

"So here's where we are," Locke said to his pokemon, circling an area of Route 112 just above where it intersected with Route 114. "And right here," he continued, circling a small blue dot in the middle of Route 108, "is the nearest Driftloom service."

"Gastly."

"Chimchar!"

"Exactly. I figure we book it down to the Driftloom service, and then ride that the rest of the way to Willow Town. Then we can compete in the beginners tournament that's taking place there!"

"Gastly! Gastly ga!"

"Yeah it's fuckin' genius idea," Locke said with a grin. "We've gotta hurry though. We're still a little bit away from the Driftloom, and the tournament's only a few days away. And I don't know how fast those things go, so we should give ourselves plenty of extra time."

Locke stood, tucking the map into a pocket in his backpack and grabbing the two pokeballs that had been laying unattended on the grass. "You guys wanna stay out, or are you ready for a nap?"

"Gastly."

"Chim."

"Alright Cleo, come on in then," Locke said. A beam of red light shot from the center of one of the pokeballs, hitting the chimchar and transporting her with the power of science. "Just you and me then, huh buddy?" Locke asked Caesar, as the Gastly bobbed up and down in the light wind. "Come on. We really gotta move if we're gonna make this tournament."


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2013)

*In the Eye of the Storm: Part 2*

The rain crashed down like a thousand little bullets, the wind howled like an angry banshee, Connor could scarcely see twenty feet in front of his face.

"Hello!?" he roared out, but his shout was met only with the continued flourishes of the stormy winds and swells. It wasn't going to do him any good to just stand around and shout, he looked down to his rain soaked Absol and told it "Stay close."

His movement was impeded considerably by the storm, he had to raise his hands to his face and shield his eyes to even see at all, the sheer force of the wind he was walking into kept blowing his hood off every twenty seconds or so. He eventually stopped bothering with it completely, preferring to soak then the constant annoyance it presented him.

It took Connor 10 rain soaked minutes to be able to make out a human shaped figure, leaning over the railing on the ship's stern.

"Hello?!" he shouted to make sure his voice could be heard over the winds. The figure didn't move, didn't bother to acknowledge his existence. He was sure he shouted loud enough to be heard, maybe she didn't want to be bothered by some random guy intruding on her privacy. Even if that was the case, it was too dangerous, and he wouldn't be able to forgive himself if something did happen. 

He walked over to her slowly, still battling the winds at every step. When he was within an arm's reach of her, Connor put his hand on the woman's shoulder and spoke to her.

"I'm uh, really sorry if i'm annoying you or intruding on your privacy.", Connor began. He tried to quash the trepidation in his voice, but failed spectacularly. "It's just, uh, this is a really big storm, and um, it's not good for you to be out here. You might get hurt."

The woman said nothing at first. Then, with eyes still locked to the distant horizon, not even bothering to remove his hand from her shoulder, she simply stated. "Adversity is like a mighty storm. It washes away from us all but the things that cannot be torn, so that we see ourselves as we really are."

The remark caught him completly off guard. "...what?", was all he could blurt out.

"That's what they tell us is it not?", the woman turned around to face him, and the first thing Connor could think about were her eyes. He didn't think he had ever seen such a striking gray in his life. They were eyes that were constantly scrutinizing, constantly observing. "Isn't that the reason people and pokemon stand side by side? We battle, and by overcoming great odds together we grow, reveal hidden truths about ourselves. Become what we truly are inside."

"I guess.", Connor found that the nervousness in his voice had disappeared, instead he was now absentmindedly twiddling his thumbs. "That still doesn't explain what you are doing out here."

"It doesn't?", she remarked with a cool detachment. Her left hand seemed to almost instinctively move to cluch onto the jade necklace she wore around her neck as she turned away from Connor to stare back out at the horizon. "If adversity is the true road of character, then doesn't it stand to reason that by standing out in this storm, I will discover more about myself out here, than I will in a stuffy cabin?"

"Or you'll discover symptoms of hypothermia." Connor deadpanned. The woman giggled in response before turning around to study him again.

"Oh so my mysterious hero goes against the grain does he?"

"Not all adversity makes you stronger. It can change you for the worse", he replied with a sullen look on his face as bad memories danced around his mind.

This time it was she who put her hand on his shoulder. "I agree.", she said as she flashed a simple smile. "I'm Isabel by the way."

"Connor."

"You are an interesting one you know. I challenge you to a Pokemon battle."

"...Seriously?", he inquired.

"I would like to test your mettle...and his.", she made a waving motion with her hand to the Absol standing behind him. "A battle will tell me all I need to know."

"Fine, send yours out."

"Thank you. Let's... move away from the railing though, last thing I need is for one of us to get accidentally knocked overboard."

The two stood fifteen meters away from each other as the storm mainted it's intensity and Connor waited for her to make her selection. Isabel reached into her raincoat and retrieved a dusk ball. "Go Kabutops.", she cried out as the fossil pokemon landed on the deck and cried out.

He hadn't ever seen a Kabutops before. Heard about them sure, but to actually see one? Isabel was anything but an ordinary trainer. "Absol close the gap and don't let up, use quick attack."

Obeying his order, his pokemon raced towards Isabel's in a blur of motion. It's attack however, was sidestepped at the last second by her Kabutops. A repeat attack was just as futile.

"Your pokemon might usually be the faster of the two.", Isabel yelled. "But these torrential rains work to my advantage. In the rain you will never be able to outspeed my Kabutops. You must never forget variables like this, they can lead to victory or defeat."

That wasn't good. Speed was probably his only advantage. "Fall back!", he commanded. "Get in a defensive stance, let it initiate." 

"Quick thinker, but defense won't do you much good here. Kabutops! Swords dance now!" The pokemon crossed it's blades and began to spin, creating a small cyclone that the drops of rain helplessly bounced off of. When it's dance was over, it looked focused and a lot more imposing."

"That's not good... Absol use leer."

"Attack it with aqua jet!"

The rain seemed to gather around the fossil pokemon as it flew at Absol with almost unreal speed. Connor's pokemon took the full brunt of the hit and was sent flying, skidding across the deck until it finally stopped. There was no getting up from that.

"Return Absol.", the beam of energy emanating from the ball did it's job as Absol vanished in a red light.

"So.", Isabel called out once again. "Was that your only pokemon or do you have another?"

Almost as if on cue he heard a familiar shriek as his Misdreavus came up through the deck inbetween the two.

"No. I got one more! Use Psywave!", his Misdreavus bombarded the Kabutops with mental energy, but it had little effect.

"Once more Kabutops, aqua jet!"

"Quick, use destiny bond!" There was no way for him to win, that much was obvious. But he would at least take his opponent down too.

The aqua jet had the same effect on his Misdreavus as it did his Absol. But this time as his Misdreavus lay unconcious, two purple lights came out of it's eyes creating a purple aura around the Kabutops, knocking it out in turn.

The two trainers returned their pokemon to their balls. 

"You did very well.", Isabel remarked as she walked towards her defeated opponent. "You never had much of a chance to win. You only have just begun your journey and I have been on mine for such a long time... But even then, I never expected you to even wound my pokemon, let alone take one out."

"Thanks, I guess."

"I didn't learn much of anything from our battle though."

"Again. Thanks I guess."

The woman smiled. "I didn't mean it like that. In fact I find you to be quite refreshing. So many trainers let their preconceived notions blind and limit them. You, on the other hand, are almost like a blank slate, a true wanderer that has so many roads open to them. And in having so many options, you are, paradoxically, taking the road few travel on." She began to walk right by him but stopped five steps in.

"Tell me do you ever wonder why pokemon would ever choose to be with humans?"

"Once or twice maybe.", he responded.

"On my travels I have seen all types of people, motivated by so many things. The reasons people choose to be with pokemon aren't always so pure... avarice, a desire for power, or even a selifsh desire to not be alone in the world. Why do good pokemon choose to stay with bad people? Do we really help pokemon grow, or do we often hold them back? How does where and how we grew up come to play in this dynamic? I wish to understand all of this. Through learning about the complicated dynamics between people, pokemon, and the world we inhabit I hope to discover the real truths that others are afraid to seek... I look forward to seeing how you develop on your travels Connor, and how your pokemon develop alongside you. Goodbye, for now."

It must have been five minutes that he had been standing there alone before Connor turned around and began the long walk back...


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2013)

*Johanna...

Willow Town...*

The bell tinkled overhead as Johanna pushed the heavy glass door open.  She took a deep breath smelling the delicious scents, aromas that always made her think of home wafted out from behind the small counter that served as a diner section.   The store had been there for ages but was dearly treasured by the old couple that had been the proprietors of the place since it opened all those many years ago. 

A grizzled old man peeked out from the small kitchen area.  “Joey!”  he cried, using the pet name he had given the young woman when she was nothing more than a little sprite wandering around his store sneaking treats.  “How did the talk with your Pa go?”

Johanna let out a long sigh and trudged toward the worn stools in front of the counter.  “About as well as we thought it would.”  A sound of whooshing air came from the old vinyl padding on the seat.  Setting torchic on the counter she released her horsea also.

“Horsea!”  It called in excitement and nuzzled the young girl's face.

“I'm cooking it!”  The old man laughed from the kitchen.  It had become a tradition for them to have lunch sitting at the scarred counter.  “So he woulna let you go?”

Miss Chicky dropped to her butt and waited patiently while Johanna sighed again.  “Nope.  So I made a decision Gramps.”

“Oh?”  The small syllable was wrought with emotion.  He knew the girl would eventually decide to take this course of action but he would never have suggested it himself.  When the girl's mother died they helped each other through it, she had become the granddaughter they never had, and in turn he could feel his old heart filled with joy and pain.

“Get out of here you ol'coot!”  The chubby old woman came from the back of the store interrupting the small talk.  “All you do is burn things.  Go on!  Get!”  She laughed as he kissed her on the cheek and scuttled out of the kitchen wiping his hands on the rag he kept in his back pocket.  “I thought I heard you Jo.  I can't believe you would sit there and let him do the cooking.”

Johanna couldn't help but laugh.  She always looked forward to the time she spent here.  The love radiated from the old pair.  “Now then...”  Gramps paused while getting her a soda.  “What is that decision you made?”

“I'm going anyway.”  Johanna took hold of the straw and stirred the dark bubbly liquid.  The sound of the ice tinkling echoed through the store.

“Ayup.  I figured as much.”  The old man took out the rag once again and started polishing the counter.    “It is what you need to do.”

“Your mother always talked about this day.”  Nana called from the kitchen, her voice suddenly thicker and heavier than it was moments before.

“I worry about Dad though...”

“Don't you worry about him none.  He is a strong man and will understand...eventually.  Besides we will make sure he sees why you are doing this.”  Gramps tucked the rag back in his pocket, turning he cleared his throat.  

“Thanks...”  Johanna wished she could show more enthusiasm about her decision but though it was exciting she would be leaving the only place and family she knows.  

“Now don't you get like that.”  Nana stepped through the swinging doors and set the burger and fries down in front of her.  “This is going to be a grand adventure for you.  You will look back and remember this time fondly.  I do.”  She smiled and winked reaching down and pulling the pokemon food out from under the counter and giving some to the horsea and torchic.  

“Tails?”  As if conjured from her words an old nine-tails walked out from the back of the store and rubbed against her.  

“Yes you get some too.”  Nana rubbed the fire pokemon's head and placed some food in one of the bowls on the floor.

Johanna smiled and took a big bite of her lunch.  She remembered the stories that Nana had told her about the adventures she had gone on when she challenged the many gyms and became a grand trainer.  “So are you going to be challenging the gyms?  Or what did you decide?”

“I'm...”  Johanna paused for a moment and swallowed.  “I'm not sure yet.  I was thinking about checking out the extremeball games and the beginners tourney before I left.  Maybe talk to some breeders...”  She faded off thinking about all the things that she could become.

“Torchic!!”

“Horsea!!”   Her pokemon responded excitedly as they ate.  The feeling began to once again infuse her with excitement.  

“Well, what ever you do I'm sure you will be grand!”  Gramps reached over and tugged gently on one of her braids.  “I'll even get pack all set up for you.  Should have everything need in it.”  He grinned and raised a hand to stop the protests that were already bubbling forward.  “Think of it as a going away present.” 

Nana nodded in agreement.  “When do you plan on leaving?”

“Probably day after tomorrow.”

“That is as good a day as any.”  Gramps took out a pen and paper and began writing things down while walking to grab a cart and start filling it.

Laughing Nana shook her head.  “He has always been one to prepare long before he needs to.”  Turning her old blue eyes back to Johanna she sighed and wiped away a tear.  “Now you come here before you leave and we will have everything you need ready.”

“Horsea sea.”  Splash questioned.

“Of course we will have everything you need also.”  She laughed then looked at there food.  “Now hurry up and eat, you will need your strength!”  

This set everything in stone.  Johanna knew now her destiny was in place and her own fate was beginning to unfold before her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2013)

*West of Galena City, cave entrance for Rockslide Mountains…
Current time, one month after last post…
Dakota…*


“Alright boys.  I’ve heard there’s lost treasure up in the mountains here.” Dakota sets her hand on the rock next to her as she lets her eyes focus on the dark.

“Lit, Litwick.” The young candle pokemon flickering brighter, the Lizard kicking it to the ground aggressively.

“Scra, scraggy scrag.” Punk growls giving the candle an angry look.

“Litwick.  Liiitttwwwiiiccckkk….”Wicky glares at the lizard pokemon, as the pair get picked up by their trainer.

“C’mon Boys, time to head off.” The girl prances into the cave, immediately getting smacked in the face with a zubat, getting knocked flat on her butt.  Quickly she feels the rocks and dirt cave, emptying into a pit.

The fall was quick, but she didn’t land gracefully, or even safely for that matter.  She landed on her back after a lot of flailing, a hollow thunk echoed as she slammed her head on a boulder during her drop.  Litwick hovers towards her, worried for once.  The scent of blood was faint, the scraggy quickly jumped down the hole.

Punk turns his head, slapping Dakota a few times to try and wake her up.  Obvious she was knocked out on impact.  “Scrag.  Scraggy.” Punk points at Dakota's head, turning it, showing the bleeding area.  He rips a good amount of her cloak apart, setting it against her head.  The scraggy stands up, grabbing the arm of the freaked out candle pokemon, and drags him away.

A good hour later, the pokemon were gone, they went to see if they could find a way out.  Dakota groaned loudly in the silence of the cave, sitting up slowly, dizzily attempting to get up.  “Wicky...?  Punk...?” she questioned the darkness, feeling her aching head.  A large lump on the back of her head gave her a guess of what happened.  She gets to her feet, staggering around, “Boys!?” She shouts, heading in one of the many directions they could have gone in.  “Where are you...?” she whispers, her body groaning from the landing, giving herself a lot of pain.

The mountain loudly rumbles, dropping rocks from the ceiling of the cave.


----------



## Frostey (Feb 5, 2013)

It was already 12:30 in the afternoon, Nick was frantically running through the crowds of people. Nick was never really a timely person, his ship to the Toruko region was leaving at 12:45, and he was at least a mile away from the docks. The crowds got thicker and ticker the closer he got, making it especially difficult to maneuver through them. Slateport City was especially busy today, the Energy Guru was in town, and people from all over the Hoenn region were gathering in the sandy streets. "Geez, not even an hour after leaving home and I might not even make it to my ship in time!" Nick said to himself, at this point he was sweating profusely and was barely watching were he was going. As he rushed into the four way intersection between Wingull Road and Wailmer Way, Nick was suddenly blasted with a powerful Stone Edge. He hadn't even noticed he ran straight into a battle between two other trainers. The taller trainer looked especially irratated that he had interrupted them, his Ryhperior feelings were mutual. " Oh, sorry guys! I'm in a huge hurry, my bad."  

Nick was finally making it through, this time he was definetaly thinking on his toes, and looking both ways before crossing the street. He could see, the docks, and his boat, it was crowded with people trying to board, and what appeared to be another Pokemon battle just finishing. 12:43, Nick made a final, mad dash toward the boat, and managed to make it just in time. 

As Nick boarded the huge vessel, he noticed how packed full it was with trainers sharing his enthusiasm in going to the Toruko region. For many of them, it was a new place, and full of mystery. He set his backpack down on the floor and leaned over the edge of the boat. It was especially windy today, and the sun was beating down hard. 

" You there!" said an unfamiliar voice, "You're a trainer right? There's no mistaking the look, battle with me." Nick turned around, curious as to who the voice coming from. The trainer was also a rookie, just like him, and appeared to be overly confident. They each looked into each other eyes, no more words needed to be spoken, and they readied there Pokeballs.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2013)

*Route 104*

“Whoo!” Dante sat down and wiped his brow with Magby doing the same, “that was an intense match. My butt cheeks were totally clenched throughout the whole thing!”

Dante looked at the shinx and gave it a thumbs up, “Maybe we can meet up and battle again. I should have my 6 pokemon by then so maybe you can get in on the fight huh?” The Shinx was still being fairly aggressive but Dante kinda liked that, “He’s got a lot of heart huh?”

“Well, I better get my guys to the pokemon centre – good thing I won or else I’d be screwed out here on my own. Probably have to steal someone’s bike or something…” Dante said. “You headed to Willow Town too? I hear there are some hot babes there….as well as some cool tournaments!” Dante said as he walked towards the town, “What are you up to?”


----------



## Crazy Penance (Feb 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ .:Trainer:._ 




Jack O'Donnell
Trainer
3 PkMN
1 Potions
4 Pokeballs
1 Antidote





*Spoiler*: _ .:PkMN:._ 





Moves
 - Peck
 - Fury Attack
 - Tailwhip



Moves
 - Tackle
 - Howl
 - Quick Attack



Moves
 - Pound
 - Defense Curl




Jack blinked and thought to himself.  Nurse Joy was pretty hot, but she had ten million sisters who all looked just like her.  Weird.  The only other girl he knew there was Johanna his neighboor, who he had never really treated like a girl.  He shrugged.  "Meh, not a lot to choose from in the babe department.  And yeah, there's this tournament for newbie trainers.  Sounds really interesting."  As he spoke Shinx leapt up onto his shoulder and sat perched there.  Jack smiled at him.  "Don't worry about Static.  He just has a little crush on the girls and hated to see them get beat."  The Shinx made a face and bit Jack's ear, causing him to leap in pain.  "Anyway, Willow Town is pretty small so the Pokemon Center's close to the tournament.  We just gotta cut through Willow Forest on the way.


*Spoiler*: _ New Pokemon!_ 



- none -


----------



## Kuno (Feb 6, 2013)

*Johanna...

Willow Town/Willow Forest...*

“Torchic chic?”  The small bird pokemon ran circles around Johanna.

“How about we take a walk in the forest?”  Johanna was pretty sure she knew what Miss Chicky was asking.  It was the same thing everyday.  If she was running circles around Johanna then it ment.  'So what are we going to do today?'  “Does that sound good to you?”  She glanced at Splash who was nestled in her arms then down at the torchic.

“Horsea!”

“Torchic!”  Both pokemon jumped in excitement then began chattering to each other.  

“So...do you think we should try and catch another pokemon?”  Johanna asked, there answer was a speeding up of their conversation, causing Johanna to laugh.  “I know we should be getting ready to head out but Gramps and Nana are taking care of the packing.  I guess all we need to pack is our special things.”  Her heart began to pound in excitement and she quickened their pace.

Stepping into the forest always made Johanna feel at home.  The shadows were cool and the dimness always felt good on the eyes.  “Okay, so what should we catch?  Something we know or just wait until something comes to us?  Oh!  I hope it is cute!  Plus very strong!  Do you guys think you could deal with a strong pokemon?  Let's get go!”  She charged forward, her head whipping from side to side, causing her hair to fly out around her.

“Sea horsea sea!”  Splash called out, almost as if he was asking the pokemon to present themselves.  While Miss Chicky remained silent, her eyes scanning the shadows and trees around them.  

“Go figure...”  Johanna rolled her eyes after several minutes of silence.  “Whenever we are looking for them they stay away.  If we want silence they are all around...”  It wasn't just the fun of catching a pokemon, of making a new friend, Johanna wanted to prove to her father that she could do it.  That fear wouldn't control her.  Unfortunately this was difficult to do if nothing presented itself.

“Chic torchic tor...”  Miss Chicky summoned up all there feelings in that one little statement.  

“Well let's keep looking.  There has got to be one around here.  Nothing around here.  Maybe near the pond?”  They moved forward until they came up to a small clearing.  There was a little creek that moved through the sun filled area, until it hit one spot then it opened up.  The spot is where Johanna could gallivant away from prying eyes, just be herself and daydream.  “I guess nothing is...”  Her voice faded off as she saw the small pokemon on the other side of the creek splashing at the water's edge.

“Budew budew buddddeeeeewwww, bud ewewewewew budew!”  The little pokemon appeared to be singing to itself while it played.

“Oh it is so cute!”  Johanna squealed giving away their presence to the grass pokemon.  “What is it?”  She pulled out her pokedex and told her exactly what it was.  

“Budew, the Bud Pok?mon. In winter, it keeps its bud closed to survive the cold, but then opens it again in the spring.”  The mechanical voice stated.

Johanna snapped the device shut and put it away.  “Okay guys lets catch us a Budew!”  it was then that the budew turned their way and scowled.

“Budew.”  It stated the would bluntly, the sound flat, then it charged.  Apparently it didn't appreciate its playtime being interrupted.  

“Oh crap!”  Johanna hadn't expected the creature to come charging toward them.  She tossed Splash forward.  “Splash!  Use bubble!”  

Bubbles spewed from the small water pokemon, covering the entire clearing in the shiny orbs.  “Horsea?”  

“Torchic?”  Both of her pokemon turned and looked at her with a questioning gaze, wondering at their trainers stupidity, as the budew paused and began playing with the bubbles.  

Johanna could feel a drop of sweat form on her brow.  “Can't believe I did that...”  This was her first time really battling a pokemon to catch and her mind had gone blank.  She brought her hand up and slapped it against her forehead.  “Um...Miss Chicky use scratch!”  

“Chick chick!”  The little bird pokemon roared forward.  Kicking its legs up it knocked the budew back.  Scratch marks could be seen were Miss Chicky had attacked.

“Good girl!  Do it again!”  Torchic rushed forward again.

“Budew!”  The grass pokemon whipped around avoiding this second attack and it rushed Horsea.  Horsea staggered as the budew used absorb and helped itself to a little healing from the water pokemon.

“Torchic!  Torchic!”  Miss Chicky growled being irritated that the budew had injured he friend.  “TORCHIC!”  It yelled and began to scratch once again.  This time the budew couldn't escaped and sustained some injuries.

“Budew...”  It huffed stumbling forward, once again trying to siphon health from Splash.  

“Splash use smokescreen!”  Johanna called just in time.  A blast of smoke came forth covering the area, keeping the budew from attacking horsea again.    “Miss Chicky!  One more time!”  The torchic rushed forward, bursting out of the smoke and her talons once again began to scratch the budew.  “Alright lets try this!”  Johanna yelled and threw out a red and white pokeball.

A red light zapped out and pulled the budew inside the ball.  It fell to the ground, bouncing slightly, then it rocked once.  “Come on...”  Johanna may have never caught her own pokemon before but she had seen it done.  It was nerve wracking then and now it was even more so.  It rocked a second time. 

“Please.Please.Please.Please.Please.”  the young woman begged the pokeball to stay closed, even going so far as to cross her fingers.  It rocked a third time then clicked, sealing the pokemon inside.

“WE DID IT!”  Johanna jumped into the air then sprinted over to the ball and picked it up.  “Look guys!  We have a new friend!  Great job!”  She picked up Splash and Miss Chicky in a hug and spun around.  “You guys are awesome!”  She laughed loudly and headed back into town.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 6, 2013)

*Willow forest.*

Dante had considered going back to heal up snivy before going forward but he figured magby had enough in him to catch one pokemon. His parents had splurged and given him a couple of heal balls for his farewell present. They’d come in handy for sure.

“Willow forest hm?” Dante stretched his hands behind his head and walked behind Jack as he lead the way, “wonder what pokemon there’ll be. I’m gonna try and stay out of the tall grass for a bit, let my Magby recover; you gave him a good work out.”

The forest entrance was obvious, from an open path with a glorious view to a sudden wall of trees and the various foliage creating large foreboding shadows across the beaten path. Sounds of various pokemon rang through the forest, most of which were familiar to Dante but a few that he hadn’t heard before

“Heh, this should be fun.” Dante said striding into the opening and immediately coming into some tall grass, “Ah crap.”

He saw the path and trudged through the grass and sniffed the air. “Ugh, Hey Jack, you fart?” Jack smiled and pointed behind Dante, “huh?”

Dante spun around and stepped on something which was shortly followed by a shriek and the sound of something being discharged.

“Argh! It stinks! Oh god I think I’m gonna hurl!” Dante flailed his arms around as being attacked by a swarm of bees. “Magby help!”

Magby came out of the pokeball and looked at Dante doing what looked like a dance. Magby shrugged its shoulders and gave him a round of applause. 

“Thank you, thank you. Not what I wanted but thank you!” Dante said looking around and heard a low growl coming from a small purple pokemon a few feet away from him. “Ugh, what’s that?”
A click of the pokedex clued him in. “Stunky, the skunk pokemon; It sprays a foul fluid from its rear. Its stench spreads over a mile radius, driving Pok?mon away.”

Magby nodded as he held his nose. 

“Hm – this is good training Magby, opponents will use all sorts of strange tactics. In fact I wouldn’t mind using it myself. Let’s catch that pokemon!”

Magby expelled fire from his nostrils and stepped up, still flinching a little from the stink. “Breathe through your mouth. Use smokescreen so it can’t see.”

A huge plume of black smoke vented out of Magby’s mouth towards Stunky’s area. “Now! Use Emb..” Before Dante could finish his sentence claws came out of the smoke and slashed down at Magby, however due to the smoke it just fell short. The fire pokemon knew what to do and gave the Stunky a face full of fire. The ember seemed to have a lot more Oomph to it than before. “You got more badass dude!”

Stunky went flying backwards and it was evident that it wasn’t that strong a pokemon, but the sucker had heart. It still growled and clawed its way towards Magby. Dante’s white pokeball was out and was tossed towards the stunky. It opened and the battered pokemon was zapped in there before snapping shut.

The ball rocked once.

Then twice.

The a third time.

Suddenly the pokeball burst open with an extremely irate pokemon staring at him. “Hah you son of a bitch! Use ember again!”

Stunky was having none of it. He breathed in as he focussed his energy, before leaping out and baring it’s claws. Magby was utterly taken by surprise and the attack connected with a critical strike to the chest. The fire pokemon fell backwards and looked like he was done. Stunky’s eyes lit up at the victory.

“You got spunk mr skunk, but it ain’t over punk!” Dante said as Magby crawled forward, looked up at the unaware pokemon and released a fiery ember from it’s mouth, connecting once again. Stunky yelped as its fur caught fire. 

“This time!” Dante threw his last heal ball at the injured pokemon and again stunky was zapped into the pokeball.

It shook once.

Twice.

“Come on!” Dante yelled.

Three times. The light dimmed and the pokeball stopped moving. 

“Hot damn! I got myself a Stunky! Booyeah! How’d you like that?! High five! Awesome job!” Dante knelt over to Magby who raised up a weak hand and let Dante lightly slap it. Dante had Magby return to his pokeball and picked up Stunky’s ball. 

“Damn. I still stink though. How am I gonna pick up babes smelling like this?!”


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2013)

*Willow Forest*

And so we are here,  in the middle of Willow Forest trying to find a few opponents for these two kids; Gator and Crunchy have been training specially hard for a couple of weeks now due to the incoming tourney, I wanted to leave Willow Town but I?m not going anywhere before taking the 1st place in that event...not like I?ll have any kind of challenge there though. My eyes start to scan the area trying to find some strong pokemon so we can train but it seems like most of the bug types of the place are still sleeping. 

I look behind me and admire my two pals doing what they usually do: Gator trying to catch his own tail and Crunchy eating some berries...Wait! From where did he get those?
" You two...Crunchy don?t go picking up any random thing that looks like food! "I scold him a lil but he seems not to care, he just kept filling his mouth with those. When food is involved this guy tends to do as he pleases and ignores me.

Before I could decide if we should go back or keep roaming around for a little more what I was looking for appeared. Blue and black fur, a yellow tip in it?s tail, the form of a lion offspring; for some reason accompanying it another pokemon, white and sky blue fur covering its small body. Both of them looked at us kind of confused at first but then they showed an aggressive behavior, most likely they just got the fact that we were in their territory."Great! Shinx and Pachirisu, huh?! "I let out kind of excited as the perfect training buddies for these two finally showed up. 

" SHINX!! "the electric pokemon growled at us meanwhile the little squirrel didn?t let a single sound however the sparks coming from it?s cheeks kind of told me that it was more than ready to start the fight. I grinned at the situation before making a move with my hand, immediately Gator and Crunchy jumped forward also ready to battle."Totodile! " "Munchlax".

" Guys let?s play a lil here, the name of our game is... "
-------
*10 minutes later*

" Nice job guys! "I praise them as both of them look tired, before them a duo of electric pokemon defeated. I don?t plan oin giving details of what happened here in the last ten minutes but ya can be sure that my pokemon are almost ready for the tournament. I immediately take out my pokeballs and call them back so they can rest, once they were gone I pulled out some medicine and applied it to Pachirisu and Shinx, I also gave them some food. Hahaha, they looked at me with distrust and I don?t blame ?em, after all Gator and Crunchy just bet them up; still that?s not reason to leave them just like that after the fight.

"Well, I?m done here. Be careful you two."I said to the wild pokemon before going deeper into the forest.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2013)

*Aboard The S.S. Tidal*

As all things do the storm came and went, but what lingered on were the thoughts she left him to ponder. He imagined it must be nice to have such a firm goal in mind for what you wanted to do in life. Connor never had even a vague idea of the end game, it was something he hoped would spring organically out of his wanderings. For now he was simply a poochyena chasing cars, with no idea how he would react if he actually was able to find what he was looking for.

The last few days aboard the Tidal were relatively uneventful. He and his pokemon entertained themselves by either sitting alone on the decks, or in the ballroom of the Tidal. Twice over the remainder of the journey he saw Isabel from a distance, but he never even thought of speaking with her. Connor was sure that once his travels had shaped him further they would clash again. He would lessen the impact of that eventual day with idle chit chat. 

With mere hours left before the Tidal's arrival at their destination, he packed up his few belongings into his backpack so he could watch the Sea Foam Islands slowly come into view. When it came to be time to disembark he was one of the first off. One of the ship attendants waved him a pardon and thanked Connor for choosing to travel with them. 

Looking around, he was delighted by all the new sights, all the new possibilities that awaited. The only question was which would this dog chase after first?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 6, 2013)

​
*This is the world of pokemon where fierce battles and friendships are made. While this battle is an  one of greatest Kanto has seen it has nothing to do with our hero well, aside from some fun entertainment. You see our hero is watching a little tv while while he's collecting his things for his journey. His pokemon out of their balls helping him pack.

"Hey RZA get all those marshmallows out of my bag I told you only a few ! and Common I told you fix up my room man it's a mess !" 

The two pokemon he was yelling at were RZA and Common, a Charmander and Tyrouge respectively. The Charmander he obtained from the professor of the town a month back, the Tyrouge he's had for most of his life and was a gift of a relative in johto as his first pokemon, he treated them more like little brothers than pokemon.

"Amaur come down stairs !" Our hero Amaur grabs his things and puts his pokemon back in there balls and rush down stairs.

"So you're leaving me huh, oh it seems like just yesterday you and common were playing in the backyard like a couple of goofs and now well....."

"Mom......"

"Okay, okay I'm sorry. I'll make it brief" His mother got up and hugged him.
"Just...promise me you'll be safe, k hun ?" 

"Course mom." He said with a certain air of uncertainty and the guilt of lying to ones mother usually brings. He rushed for the door. "Bye love you Ma !" She waved back teary eyed.

Well I guess it starts here the beginning of my journey. He made smiled as he walked towards Viridian City.*


----------



## Crazy Penance (Feb 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ .:Trainer:._ 




Jack O'Donnell
Trainer
3 PkMN
1 Potions
4 Pokeballs
1 Antidote





*Spoiler*: _ .:PkMN:._ 





Moves
 - Peck
 - Fury Attack
 - Tailwhip



Moves
 - Tackle
 - Howl
 - Quick Attack



Moves
 - Pound
 - Defense Curl




Jack watched on as Dante battled and captured the Skunk Pokemon.  He smiled to himself at his joy.  "Man, that thing puts off a fuckin' mighty stench.  I don't see how you're gonna get _any_ chicks smelling like that, but at least you can scare off weak Pokemon."  He chuckled a bit and waved his hand.  "Come on, you can shower at my place.  Folks are out of town, anyway."  They walked a bit further into the Willow Forest where they encountered two Pokemon simultaneously, two Lillipups.  He knew all about these, his father had one until it evolved into a Stoutland.  They were Normal type Pokemon, and were very akin to dogs.  He looked over at Dante.  "Double battle?"  Shinx hopped down from his shoulder and began growling at the two dogs, as it was a lion cub-like Pokemon, an electric feline squaring up against canines.  It knew it couldn't take them both, but it would damn well try.


*Spoiler*: _ New Pokemon!_ 



- none -


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2013)

“Double battle hm? Now this is what I’m talking about! A good chance to give Stunky the basics of team work!” Dante said as he looked out towards the two lillipups. “Alright Stunky, go get em!”

The heal ball had worked perfectly on the pokemon as was evident when he came out and was fighting fit. “You and me cool?” Dante asked the new team member who gave the man in red a sidewards glance that sent a chill up his spine. “Ooh we got a bad ass here hm? Every team needs one of those.”

Whilst Dante and Jack had somewhat gotten used to the smell of the skunk, the lillipups were having issues with the smell, their sensitive noses being assaulted. “Hm, looks like he’s got the Stench ability. Every once in a while if stunky lands an attack, it’ll make the other guy flinch. I saw it live, it was tied 2-2 and Skuntank charged in from midfield and tackled the defender. The defender couldn’t do anything as it was overcome with the smell, leaving Skuntank to score unopposed!” Dante shouted enthusiastically.

The stunky looked back at him and looked at him as if to say ‘so we gonna do this?’

“Oh right. Sure, scratch!” Stunky looked around and sighed as if to say ‘about damn time’ and charged towards one of the lillipups and threw down his claw and scratched across the lillipups body. “Good going, press on!”

The lillipup wasn’t taking anything lying down and swiftly dodged the next scratch before throwing a tackle straight into the body of stunky, who flew back and was clearly dazed.

“Damn a critical hit. Hang in there buddy!”


----------



## Crazy Penance (Feb 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ .:Trainer:._ 




Jack O'Donnell
Trainer
3 PkMN
1 Potions
4 Pokeballs
1 Antidote





*Spoiler*: _ .:PkMN:._ 





Moves
 - Peck
 - Fury Attack
 - Tailwhip



Moves
 - Tackle
 - Howl
 - Quick Attack



Moves
 - Pound
 - Defense Curl




Jack wasn't about to let Dante take on both of these Pokemon.  "Static, use Howl!"  Despite being a lion cub, the Shinx let out a deep, soulful howl, getting his adrenaline pumping.  His blood was rushing so fast he could hear it in his ears, and his own attack strength rose in response.  His eyes were glowing with a battle-hungry gleam.  "Now, Quick Attack!"  Shinx vanished from the spot he was occupying, leaving a little puff of dust in his wake.  He smashed into the Lillipup that had attacked Stunky, bowling it over and sending it crashing to the floor.  The small dog type Pokemon rolled away from the his partner.  Now they were seperated and it was easier to catch them in a Pokeball.  He looked over at Dante and nodded, smirking.  "Shinx, attack whenever Lillipup is open, wittle it down!"


*Spoiler*: _ New Pokemon!_ 



- none -


----------



## kluang (Feb 10, 2013)

*Tobias*

Tobias walks inside the Willow Forest and sees a huntsman cornered and kicking a group of Bellossom

"You, there halt."

The hunter gruff and turns around.

"My name is Tobias and I am the Ranger of Willow Forest. I hereby arrest you for mistreating that Pokemon."

"A shiny Charmander? A Charmander is rare enough, but a shiny one? I can get freaking rich."

"Geodude. Murkrow. Get that Charmander."


----------



## Platinum (Feb 12, 2013)

*A Tale of Two Rivals*

Connor was not a stranger to a coastal climate, having grown up in one his whole life, but he had never been on an island chain before. It was time to get around to enjoying it with his pokemon. 

"Come out you two.", he spoke as Absol and Misdreavus appeared in dual flashes of light. In typical fashion Absol walked along at Connor's side while Misdreavus had other ideas in mind, beginning to slowly drift away into a crowd of people. 

"Miss.", Connor said in a reprimanding tone while wagging a finger. "I need you by my side for now, you can have fun later." In a huff his Misdreavus circled him twice before plopping down on his head. It was her way of protesting but Connor didn't mind at all. In a way it was strangely reassuring, and it was not like a ghost pokemon weighed enough to strain his neck. 

He walked down the streets close to twenty minutes looking for something that would catch his eye. Once or twice, his Misdreavus scared a fellow pedestrian half to death by wailing as they walked by. While he typically frowned on that behavior, even he couldn't stifle a laugh at the hilarious way a middle aged man fell over backwards in terror from a mean look. To no one's surprise, he was getting his fair share of mean looks himself by the time he found a nice little restaurant called "*The Waterstone*". His stomach began to rumble at the thought of food, he was too excited to eat a breakfast in the morning and he was starting to feel it.

"Let's get a bite." Misdreavus offered no protest from it's place atop Connor's head but his Absol refused to move, it's body stiff and rigid, head tilted in that familiar way to indicate a feeling that something was or would be amiss. But Absol also seemed slightly perplexed, like it couldn't place a finger on what was wrong, just that something was. 

"It might be nothing.", Connor began. "I don't think there would be another storm so soon... but i'll ask someone inside. If it is something we will prepare for it like we always do, and in the mean time you can eat. Let's be honest here, I have never seen you refuse a good meal and I doubt today is the day you will start." Consider that argument settled.

Walking inside the restaurant Connor found it to be a rather stylish diner that was a blend of old and new design motifs. Inquiring first if they served pokemon (which they did), he ordered a bowl of pokemon food for Absol and then sat down at one of the bar-stools near the main counter.

"You know.", he said as he flipped through his menu. "If you want some food too Miss, just say so. I don't mind buying it for you as well." His Misdreavus, like most of it's kind, preferred it's food to be more of the usual phobo variety, but they had no distaste of the standard pokefood and would eat it with no reservations. She simply shook her head to indicate disinterest and remained plopped down on his head. He sighed and continued reading. 

"Hmm, Salad? Haven't had a good salad in a while.... nah. Not filling enough. They have some good grilled sandwiches.... but I don't feel it. You know what", tired of his own indecisiveness he stopped his mumbling to make sure the man at the counter heard him. "Just bring me your specialty."

He returned several minutes later with a bread bowl filled with a white chowder, flanked by a small plate of crackers. It smelled good, and his first sampling confirmed it tasted just as good. He wasn't a food snob, but even he could appreciate the subtle harmony of spices and ingredients that was coming into play in his mouth. He savored several more spoonfuls before taking another and placing it above his head. 

"Come on.", Connor spoke as he waved the spoon of soup in an enticing fashion. "I know you want some so stop being so stubborn Miss.... If you don't take it then i'm just the guy waving a spoon above his head like a moron." Connor didn't feel Misdreavus move and finally relented with an exasperated sigh. To his surprise though, she got to it one way or another as the spoons contents were nowhere to be found. He gave her a sly smile as he raised three more spoonfuls up to the little ghost, their fates being the same. Connor turned to see Absol was in the middle of enjoying it's own meal in the corner of the diner near the entrance door. No point trying to talk to it while it was in the middle of a meal, he learned that lesson many a time. 

The man behind the counter, watching silently the whole time simply remarked with a look of approval "You know kid. It does my heart good to see the relationship you have with your pokemon. I only wish others were more like you."

He had no idea how to react to that. He wasn't a kid first of all, hadn't been one for a while now in his view. "Oh. Um, well. Thanks? Yeah, I guess." 

Not the most poetic he had ever been, but he had never known how to react to praise. It just seemed so odd to call attention to something so simple like treating your friends well. Wasn't that just common courtesy? 

"Speaking of relationships.", Connor said in a simply awful attempt at executing a segue. "One of my pokemon noticed a strange relationship between the current weather and these islands. From the way he was acting it didn't seem to be something completely naturally explainable... would you happen to know the deal with that?"

"Oh I know!", a mysterious voice cried out behind Connor causing him to nearly jump. He turned around a saw a woman at the door. Which was odd to say the least, as he should of heard it open.... 

"So you are interested in the weather are you? Craig can you get me my usual while I fill him in?"

"Sure thing Rosalind.", the man behind the counter replied jovially as he disappeared into the kitchen. His unexpected guest took a seat at the bar-stool next to him and began looking Connor over, much to the chagrin of a rather upset looking ghost on top of said boy's head.

From what Connor could tell this Rosalind was about a year younger than him, give or take a couple months. She had stark platinum blond hair with dual streaks of black running parallel along her bangs. Connor also happened to notice her nose was pierced on the left side, studded with what appeared to be a piece of a Firestone. Not all that odd considering her fashion though. She was wearing a black jacket alongside a pink and black striped shirt, and a red and white skirt.

"Oooh. That's an awesome scarf.", she grabbed a piece of it and began to feel and study it with an oddly admirably single minded intensity. "You got to tell me where you got it." If Rosalind noticed the mean look Misdreavus casted, she must of had nerves of steel not to be phased.

"Slateport.", Connor blurted out in a curt manner.

"Oh you're from Hoenn? That's so awesome! I want to go there one day...", Rosalind finally took notice of the angry and protective Misdreavus that was annoyed by her presence. She immediately seemed stricken and gave it a happy smile and a simple wink. Rosalind asked if she could hug it as she had always wanted a Misdreavus, but Connor insisted that would be a rather bad idea all things considered. It was around this moment that Absol sauntered over to see what exactly was going. Unlike his ghostly companion, Absol didn't exactly try to resist Rosalind's attempts to ruffle its fur and pet it.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 12, 2013)

"You got such cool Pokemon.", Rosalind mused as she continued to run her hand through Absol's fur. "Are you like a pokemon trainer or something?" 

"Not really.", he spoke in another curt response. "We are just traveling around."

"Oh it must be so fun to go wherever you want. I can't wait until I start my journey tomorrow!"

"You are going to travel too huh?", Connor replied feigning interest. This lady was aware that she was supposed to be talking about the weather right?

"Yep! I've been cooped up on this island for way too long. Finally this bird gets to spread her wings and fly.... oh yeah that reminds me, i'm supposed to be telling you about the weather! Let me use my lame metaphor as an equally lame segue. You see, a while back some people noticed that an Articuno flying in the skies around the islands."

"Articuno?", Connor inquired.

"It's a legendary pokemon.", Rosalind clarified. "You see, it's believed that Articuno brings cold winds with it wherever it goes. I believe that's what your pokemon is sensing."

He looked down at his pampered Absol and shrugged. "Makes sense I guess."

At this time Craig returned from the kitchen with a large platter of food that looked like enough to feed two people and placed it in front of Rosalind. Connor cast her a disbelieving glance. 

"What?", she said in mock protest. "I have a high metabolism."

He continued his chowder while she chowed down on her own food, occasionally pausing to talk with him further. He felt rather uncomfortable all of a sudden with his spoon-feeding of his spectral companion, but now she was all but insisting upon it, attacking each serving with an exaggerated vigor to make a point to this new comer. His feelings of discomfort weren't exactly quelled by Rosalind's giggling and various oohs and awws as he did it either.

By the time he had finished his bread bowl, Rosalind had devoured her entire plate. Her appetite was surely not understated. He might not of found her to be the most pleasant company, but she at least was helpful in answering his question. He had extra money to spare from that battle on the tidal, so when the bills came he told the girl the meal was on him.

"Oh Wow!", she said genuinely shocked as if no one had ever bought her a meal before. "You are such a nice guy.... oh.", she giggled nervously and blushed. "I have been talking to you all this time, and I forgot to ask you your name. That's some serious egg on my face aint it..."

"Connor."

"Connor! Oh where was I? Oh yeah! You are a really cool guy you know that? With a great sense of fashion might I add. I have decided.", she took in a deep breath. "_You_ are now my rival!"

"Uh....", Wait. What? "Er. I wasn't really looking for a riv-"

"You don't look for rivals Connor!", she chastised. "You just, acquire them! Destiny makes a pair rivals, and its decisions are final."

"But didn't you just say you decid-"

"Will you come see me off on my journey tomorrow?", she pleaded. "My journey has got to start with a pokemon battle against my rival doesn't it? Oh I got a rival now! This is so great I have to tell mom!", in a second she was already halfway to the door. "See you tomorrow rival! Right here, an hour after sunrise!"

He didn't even have time to protest. Connor sighed and slumped forward defeated. That's why you gotta be careful what you wish for. Sure he had wanted to meet new people, but she. She.... was a little much....


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2013)

*Route 104*

“Heh, thanks bud.” Dante gave Jack a thumbs up as Stunky shook off the hit and breathed in deep. “That’s it focus your energy.”

Dante emulated the deep breathing and got light headed, “But…don’t do what I just did…”

The stunky shook his head and charged in. One critical hit for another; it’s sharp claws raked across the lillipup’s face. “Oooh ouch.” Stunky was fired up though and didn’t relent. The lillipup tried to counter but the Stench coming from the skunk pokemon caused it to flinch. 

“Keep it cool buddy!” Dante had to faint the pokemon, he had no more pokeballs to catch the lillipup with and didn’t want to push stunky too much. Even though he was healed up from the heal ball, he could see that there was a real dark streak in its eyes. He was going to be a handful. The lillipup had fainted but the stunky would not stop scratching at it. 

“Hey stop!” Dante yelled out and it shot a dark look back at Dante who stood frozen for a while but then shook out of it and stared right back at it. “Stunky return.” He said quietly, holding out the pokeball.

Stunky huffed and it’s dark eyes seemed to convey something evil. “Snap out of it!” Dante yelled and suddenly the whites returned to it’s eyes. He looked at the pokeball and nodded, clearly a little shaken up. The laser beam connected to the skunk and he returned.

Dante breathed out and blinked a few times. “Wow, had no idea dark pokemon were so…dark. I mean I’ve seen them on TV and stuff but actually being face to face with one. Yeah that’s creepy as hell. Sorry I had to bail on our double battle. I just couldn’t risk Stunky doing something even more crazy.”

Dante walked over to the puppy who was out cold and looked him over. “Damn, looks pretty bad. I’m gonna start heading into town with this little guy. See if the pokemon centre can’t fix him up. I’ll meet you there dude.” Dante said lifting up the injured pokemon and heading towards the town.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 13, 2013)

*"Scratch RZA !" 

Amaru's Charmander slammed his claws into another weak rattata and if it wasn't a rattata you better believe they were fighting a Pidgey. The scratch had did it's job and fainted the Rattata and RZA called his Charmander back. 

"You guys did great, 8 straight battles with wild pokemon, I'm proud get a rest RZA you deserve it." Though both his pokemon loved fighting and at this point were stronger than the wild pokemon of route 1 they were both at half power Amaru would try to avoid fights with wild pokemon until they got to a center. Right as Amaru entered Viridian City a young trainer stood in his path.

"Hey you jerk I challenge you to a pokemon battle ! You can't decline either! " 

Amaru was annoyed "So you're the type of person that can't beat people on there on and only attack them when their weak ehh." 

"And your the type to make excuses for themselves EHHH!"

"Never! Come out Common !"


Amaru flung out his pokeball to reveal his tyrouge which had a couple scratches but wasn't doing to bad. "Think you can give me another battle before resting buddy." "Ty-rouge !" Common said with giving approval.

"Let's go Mankey !" 

​​
"Common start out with a Fake out !"  "Ty !" Tyrouge sped towards the opponent ready to attack. "Mankey use low kick" The mankey whipped his leg around to trip Common and Common jumped over his leg and clapped his hands in Mankey's face releasing a burst of air that startled the Mankey causing it to flinch. "Common follow up with a tackle !" Common rammed his shoulder into the Mankey causing him tumble back. "Mankey Focys your energy !" "Common another tackle !" Once again the Mankey reeling back. Release your energy with a scratch Mankey !










​
Common didn't have enough time to dodge so he stood and steeled his body. The Mankey's claws opened Common's body up leaving three gashes in his body. "Ty!" But the Tyrouge withstood the pain and didn't faint. "What ?" " "Common endure the pain and finish this with a tackle !" Common once again rammed his body into this time he managed to knock the Mankey out. "Good work Common I'll get you to a center soon I promise" Amaru walked passed the trainer to Viridian city

The trainer called out to Amaru. "Wait why couldn't I beat you." Without turning around Amaru replied. "You haven't trained your Mankey to be strong. That's the only difference here" With that Amaru made his way to Viridian City. 

"How'd I lose ?" *


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 14, 2013)

*We find our hero walking around Viridian City while waiting to hear back from the pokemon center. He decides to enter the nearest shop for some supplies. 











​"I guess I might as well get some supplies while I wait. I'll need pokeballs, some potions maybe and probably so-" "HELLO YOUNG TRAINER !" The store clerk jumped from the counter to to assist Amaru, Amaru jumped back in shock "What the heck's your problem man ? Didn't anyone ever tell you not to-" "OF ALL THE MARKETS IN KANTO MINE RANKS 1# SURPASSING EVEN CELADON CITY'S HUMONGOUS DEPARTMENT STORE !" Amaru began getting agitated. "Look all I want it a couple pokeballs and potions." "POKEBALLS WE HAVE QUICK BALLS SEA BALLS GREAT BALL ULTRA BALLS DRAGON BALLS BALLS FOR LOVERS BALLS FOR LUXURY BALLS FOR SPACE BALLS FOR LAND BALLS FOR EVERYTHING !, AND FOR POTIONS WE HAVE." "No" Amaru interjected, " 3 REGULAR pokeballs and 1 potion" "SURE THAT'LL BE 800P" Amaru gave him his money and rushed out. "PLEASE COME AGAIN !"

"Jeez, Viridian city is full of wackjobs. It's about time I get the guys and leave." 

Amaru got RZA and Common and let them out of their pokeballs for a little air. "First off I want to say I'm proud of both of you for being so strong and Common who won our first official trainer  battle." Common grinned wide while RZA shamefully looked down. Amaru patted him on the head "Don't worry buddy you'll get a chance soon enough. And look your favorite, marshmallows !" Amaru pulled out a handful of marshmellows from his bag and gave them to his Charmander "Char" RZA exclaimed. After a nice lunch Amaru and his two pokemon set out for Viridian Forest. But as he enters the Forest a mysterious figure appears to be following him.











​
"So that's the punk that decided to pick on my little brother ? I guess I'll have to teach him who runs Viridian City !" *


----------



## Chaos (Feb 15, 2013)

_It was just a bright point in the sky far away, but Articuno saw. The majestic guardian of Seafoam Island saw and marked well that small flickering flame in the air, gliding above the main land of Toruko. More alarmingly even, now gliding away from the main land, straight for the islands. An ancient hate was awakened within the freezing legendary's head, burning, melting through the icy core of Articuno's stoic. After all these years, it was once again time to act._

The shopping crowd on Seafoam Islands all fell silent when the great shadow of Articuno appeared on the square. The giant legendary descended from the clouds, loosing a high-pitched cry, seemingly directed to the sea. The crowd scattered at this sound, dropping their wares and running for the first safe place. The Gym Leader of Offshore Gym, Vincent Rivers ran out of the gym doors to behold the commotion. 

Articuno loosed another cry, and now beat his wings ferociously, sending icy cold winds gushing downward, knocking down the few unlucky people who were still outside. A ball of pure white started forming in the ice bird's beak, while it itself hung motionless in the air, eyes focused on something far away. The small white ball grew, little by little. Pieces of ice, ripped off by the burgeoning power above them started orbiting around Articuno.

Vincent Rivers sprinted towards the town. _Again, Articuno? You come to take another thing I love? The last thing I have left?_ He didn't know what was happening, but it had to be stopped. It was destroying the island. He jumped a cliff, felt the ground under his right foot crumble, then drop away. He fell with belly on the cliff's edge, the impact jolting him, causing him to lose focus for just one second. The gym leader barely grabbed the edge and hauled himself up, half-back on solid ground.

At the same moment Vincent Rivers gasped for air again and shouted for help, Articuno let go. A gigantic icebeam struck the sea, releasing another wave of sheer cold that swept over Seafoam Village. Several windows broke from the frost shockwave. The Ice legendary just kept going. A tower of ice was reaching from the sea, now turning into a wall. A few minutes later, Seafoam Islands were encased in a dome of ice. Articuno let loose one more terrifying cry, then disappeared behind the mountain.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2013)

Having hit every single bit of tall grass on the way to the town, Dante was pretty beat up as he staggered into the pokecentre, huffing and panting. The nurse looked at him as he got to the front desk,

“Haaah, oh God,” he huffed a few times and fell down flat on his back, holding the lillipup in the air, “Nurse, please leave me, take this Lillip…”

Before he could finish his sentence the little pokemon was snatched away by the nurse who held her nose at the stench, and was taken into intensive care, leaving Dante lying on the floor. He sat up suddenly and sighed,

“Ugh. I knew I should have showered before trying the noble hero routine.” Dante sniffed himself again and flinched, “Just can’t get used to it.” 

He got up and placed his pokeballs onto the counter as an angry nurse Joy came out.

“What were you thinking letting your pokemon battle to such a point!? You should be ashamed to call yourself a pokemon trainer.”

“Whoa whoa whoa babe. Whoa. First up not even my pokemon, just one I felt bad for after my Stunky went a bit crazy and second, how about you and I go out some time?”

“This isn’t yours? You decided to take it from the wild to heal it?”

“Yep, pretty noble of me right?”

“Yes, it was. Thank you.”

“So wanna go on…” he stopped as she flashed a wedding band at him, “Bollocks. Alas had we met a few years earlier we would have made beautiful music; I can but dream.”

She smiled as she took the pokeballs away from him and put them into the strange healing machine.

“You might want to consider a shower before hitting on women next time.”

“Yeah, my stunky thinks I need to be forever alone. Or maybe just wants a woman for me who will look past the smell and see the inner beauty of my soul.” Dante said baring his chest flamboyantly.

“Hmm. Or maybe you need to spend some time with him. Sounds like you two don’t get along.” 

“Yeah, we just met. He’s pretty perfect for my E-ball team. Gotta catch a few more then I got a good team. Thinking of an eletrike.”

“Hm you might want to check Sparkplug city. That’s the only place I can think of.” The nurse said handing back his pokemon.

“What?! I just came from there. Dammit! Ah sorry, darn it!” Dante corrected himself after a stern look from the pink haired lady.

“E-ball hm?” a voice said behind him, Dante turned around and saw a tall man in a long raincoat, “Been a while since we seen a serious contender. Lookin to make a career out of training them up?”

Many pokemon trainers used their talents to coach the pokemon to play E-ball, especially if they were not deemed good enough to take on the Elite Four. It was always seen as a back up plan. 

“Pfft, don’t be a dumb-sicle, I’m here to coach the best ever team. Ever. I can smell success in these pokemon.” Dante thrust his pokeballs in his face.

“I can smell something else.” The tall gentleman said the shadow of his hat hiding his disgusted look, “Well let’s see if you got what it takes. Basics of E-ball is cooperation and teamwork. Why don’t you try and find someone to tag with if you ain’t got enough pokemon?”

“Tag? Like combine our guys? Hm – sounds interesting. Whaddya say old man, you wanna team up?”

“Hah, you’re a thousand years too early to team up with me. Let’s just say you caught my eye…and unfortunately, my nose. I’d like to see how far you go.” He started to walk away.

“Hold up, hold up Mr cloak and dagger. You don’t just walk away from me all mysterious and…”, The doors opened and he left the building. “Huh, will you look at that – he just did. Wonder who he was, still that E-ball tag-tournament sounds pretty interesting. Why am I still talking ? There is literally no-one around me.”

Dante was standing in the middle of the room, alone as the nurse went back to help the lillipup. He laughed to himself and put his pokeballs away. “Well time to show them all what we’re made of huh? There I go again, you guys can’t hear me – you’re in a pokeball and I’m just happily chatting to myself. Mad as a hatter.”

The man in red walked out to get a shower and then enter into the E-ball tournament.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 23, 2013)

*Moments Before The Legendary Bird Appears....*

"So..uh, how much for this one?" Connor inquired; tapping on the display case to signal his choice. On the list of places he would have ever imagined himself window shopping in; "The Reel Deal" tackle-shop would not have even been considered. Once he caught the sign and started thinking about it though, Connor realized that fishing was the kind of easy going activity that he could see himself enjoying. Every now and then just spending a few hours out by the water didn't seem all that bad.

"You got an eye for quality.", the portly man who ran the shop exclaimed jovially. "That one is our top of the line super rod. Highly compact and guaranteed to outperform every other rod on the market; it will cost you 100,000."

That caught him off guard. He didn't have anywhere near enough money for that. "Wow," he remarked with an awkward chuckle. "Didn't know fishing was such an expensie hobby.... how much is that one?"

Eventually, after the realization that most rods were hilariously out of his price range, he was able to settle on a good rod. The owner of the shop as even kind enough to throw in a few net balls with his purchase. Sure, it cost him just about all his spending money, but it was worth it. He walked out of the shop just in time to see a large blue bird fly over his head as it landed in the town square. 

Connor had never felt such power before. Even from several blocks away, the Articuno's cry was deafening; it's icy wind strong enough that Connor had to brace himself as one would in a major storm. He pulled his scarf up over his mouth and watched helplessly as the legendary pokemon went on it's rampage. In minutes it had covered the entire island in a dome of ice and vanished behind the mountains of Seafoam.

He was trapped now, caught between a rock and an angry Articuno. Connor's only thought was that he needed to keep moving. He couldn't help himself, he ran towards the heart of the town to see just how extensive the damage was...

*Elsewhere on the shores of Seafoam...*

Walking on the white sands of seafoam, the woman approached the ice barrier. Placing her hand on this prision to feel the bird's cold fury for herself, she was surprised by just how raw and pure it happened to be. Even she was surprised at just how quickly the artic bird came and went. His display was a reminder of just how small she and all other humans were in the world of pokemon.

"Articuno... I wish to know what has stirred up such anger in your heart. Have we wronged you somehow? Or is it something else entirely...", Isabel removed her hand from the ice and began walking towards the mountain Articuno flew to. "Either way, I won't find the answers on this beach. Wait for me, bird of legend."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 24, 2013)

*Introduction to Extremeball*

Three pokemon and his first official E-ball game. He wasn’t ready and he knew it but the lure of having a taste of it was just too much. He brought out all three of his guys and showed them the arena. Snivy and Magby looked at it with a deep breath, getting themselves ready for it; Stunky was a little confused.

“This is where the magic happens, an E-ball field. And this Stunky is an E-ball.” He pulled out a rainbow coloured ball. “Based on the genes of a legendary pokemon that could change into any type! When it’s in the state it’s just a ball, but as soon as it starts moving then…”

Dante threw the ball up and caught it; the ball turned pink, “See? the ball has changed. At the moment it’s a psychic type ball, which means that when you guys are able to learn Dark, Ghost and….Bug - that always gets me – anyway when you use those moves against it then this thing will go flying. OK here, let’s try a different one.”

Dante used a blue gem on the ball, making it change to that colour. “Water type. Now you see if magby uses a fire move….” With that the fire pokemon used ember on it as Dante laid it on the ground. The ball moved but not at a great speed. “Not much right? But if Snivy uses a grass type move on it.”

Snivy’s vines snaked out and smacked the ball causing it to shoot out at quite a speed.

“You got a chance to beat their goalkeeper and score a beautiful goal and celebrate!” He looked at Stunky, “but it isn’t all about the ball. If you have possession of it, then defenders can attack you, that’s why you’re important to the team even though right now you don’t know many moves – you don’t have many weaknesses. In fact…” Dante pulled out a little chart, ”yeah check it out – you only got one which makes you pretty useful to the team, you can keep hold of the ball and help team mates who may have more weaknesses that you. Like Sableye from the 1999 team that one three trophies in one year. That’s what we’re about here – making legends!”

Stunky huffed as if he wasn’t interested but a gleam in his eye said otherwise.

“That’s the basics of it, I’ll let you know more when you need to know it but for now we just gotta go and score more than the opposition does. Hm, but I still need to find a partner.” Dante looked around, seeing a familiar face heading into the pokemon centre.

“Vergil?! What are you doing here?”


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2013)

Dante

Back at the Pokemon centre Dante gave his pokemon to the Nurse Joy who was about to say something but thought better of it. She silently took the pokeballs and put them in the mysterious healing machine, whilst Dante calmed himself down.

“You got any siblings?” Dante asked.

“Oh yes! There are many of us all over the regions.” The nurse beamed.

“You get along with them?” Dante asked as he took the pokeballs back.

“Most of them. There are a few that ….well we don’t get along. But at the end of the day they are family and you can’t change that so you might as well try.” She said sensing that there was a family related problem here.

“Yeah, I guess. Still would have been nice had my dumbass brother not tried to take all the glory and ending up with us losing our first game.”

“You gonna let that get you down kid?” the familiar voice spoke from behind him. Dante turned and saw the trench coat and hat.

“You know what…” Dante accelerated towards the man who was taken utterly by surprise by the sudden burst. Before he could act his hat was tipped off his head and Dante just gawked at what he saw.

Alex Mourinho. The Alex Mourinho. Elite Four member and more importantly holder of every Pokemon Extremeball trophy there was. 

“friend…” Dante said unconsciously as the surprise would not subside. There was an audible sigh as he picked up his hat.

“I wanted to do that whole mysterious sensei role, follow you and then reveal myself at the final when you had a crisis of confidence.” The man said with his hands in his pockets. He was young for someone who had won so much, and smartly dressed under the long coat. Mourinho had accrued a great deal of money throughout his career from sponsorships to prize money. “You just ruined that.”

“It wouldn’t have worked anyway. I don’t do ‘crisis of confidence.’” Dante said gathering his wits, “In fact I’m not even going to ask why you chose me out of the hundreds of others – it’s obvious right? I’m good looking and clearly have the talent to beat you one day.”

“Not based on that performance.” Alex said dismissively.

“Hardly my fault, you saw how my brother was…”

“No excuse. You should be able to read your opponent and your ally. Your brother is a trainer who has two badges, you think he would be doing nothing whilst you were being all out attack?”

“Well, there’s that but there’s ….”

“Losers always make excuses.” He said harshly taking Dante out of his stride, “This was your loss as well as his. You can’t change what he did but you can change what you did.”

Dante paused and cast his gaze to the ceiling. “Ok, point taken….sensei. So what now? You going to teach me how to be an awesome E-ball coach?”

“Hah! That’s like giving you the answers to an exam. You gotta figure them out. Most of the stuff I had to figure out myself; don’t see why you should get it any easier.” Mourinho said.

“Wow, you really are as stingy as they say aren’t you? But I can dig it. Well, catch you later.” Dante said walking past him. “I’ll get your autograph after I kick your ass.” 

Dante walked out of the pokemon centre and looked out to the forest and was on the hunt for new team mates.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 9, 2013)

Cold

It shouldn't be this cold.

The wind chilled him to the core. Connor wrapped his arms tightly around himself as he walked slowly through the vortex of destruction that used to be the town square. 

"How...why, did this happen." His Absol gave him a look of sympathy as it leaped over a pile of shattered glass. Then suddenly, it perked up and took off running. Connor took off in pursuit. Stumbling over a piece of rubble, he fell and cut the back of his left hand. Connor ignored it and kept moving, catching up to his Absol thirty seconds later. It was hovering over the prone body of someone that got caught up in the storm. As he got closer, he realized that it wasn't just someone, it was someone he knew.

"Rosalind.", she was knocked out cold, but didn't look to be hurt in any major way outside of a few cuts and bruises.In this cold though, that was poised to change quickly.

"You are just going to keep on complicating things for me aren't you?", he sighed deeply and then lifted her up in his arms. He tossed the pokeball at his side and released Misdreavus. "Fly up and find the pokemon center, then lead me to it.", she acknowledged and set off. As he waited for her to return, the only thing he could find himself thinking about was his pleading with the universe for Rosalind not to wake up until this was over....

He stepped into the pokemon center with his 'rival' still dangling in his arms. Luckily, the place seemed to have fared better than most buildings as all of it's windows were still intact. The local nurse immediately came running to aid Connor, helping to find a place to lay the girl down. 

"Thanks.", he remarked tepidly to the nurse. Judging by the groups of people huddled together in the center, he wasn't the only one to judge this as a good place to seek refuge. A chansey was handing out blankets and supplies to a few of them. "I just... found her in the streets, I don't know where she lives so I thought it best..."

"That was very kind of you.", the nurse remarked. "I hate to ask you, but would you mind looking for others that might have been caught outside? If the weather gets worse, and people are still trapped outside..."

He took a second to answer back, but his answer was never in doubt. He might not have been the biggest people person, but he wouldn't leave people to freeze. " I'll be back shortly."

In the span of around half an hour, Connor and his pokemon found four others either trapped under debris or knocked unconscious. Once they were all taken care of, he walked out without saying a word. It might of been borderline freezing outside, but he couldn't help himself. He had to see it for himself, these were the kind of experiences he had left to find. 

"We'll be cautious.", he said to his pokemon in a reassuring manner. "I just want to see it, I don't want it to see me." The duo seemed understandably trepidation, but the two made no vocal dissent. "We're decided then? Great. Time to go see that Articuno."

"If you are going to the Articuno.", a voice said from seemingly nowhere. "Then you're going with me."

"And who exactly are you?", Connor remarked in a condescending fashion, he could now just barely see the person coming into view.

"I'm Vincent Rivers, and we have no time to lose."


----------

